# Hella Bi-Xenon/LED headlight swap (OUCH!)



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Found the headlights for those of us who had to settle without.....

Make sure you're sitting down. 

http://pgperformance.com/oem-new-beetle-2-euro-led-bi-xenon-headlights.html


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Mighty steep price! Instead of a headlight swap i have been thinking a nice set of aftermarket driving lights on the front grill would look clean and retro and give you the extra light source. Any one see a way to mount them? I looked up front and I dont see any place where they could go easily.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

well I'm seeing a lot of led strip lights that that would look ok as DayLight driving lights's. the flat part of the bumper above the lights might work. Ebay has tons of them.
Can't you just turn on your fog lights during the day to use them?


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Only if you have fog lights. My 2.5 did not come with fog lights and personaly I think an old school set of round driving lights on the grill line would look good and be effective.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh I thought you had a turbo. Well if you want the old school round look then that is going to be some work..
Myself I would just pick up a set of these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/7000K-EURO-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
and then put them in the space where the fog lights would go if you had them. You might be able to mount them in the grill..


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are pretty cool, but i def want to go retro. Thanx for the idea though.:thumbup:


----------



## .KIX. (Sep 8, 2008)

I have got a pair of xenon for the 2012 beetle I have already installed them and they are plug and play, no bulb or error messages. I am trying to make the darn Leds work as DRL but the problem is that there is still no coding for the beetle on bag com so maybe I am just a click away from getting them to work, but its been a pita since we don't know the values of the bits on the 09 module coding.
Ill post pictures later since I am at work, the xenon headlights are MUCH better that the regular ones. Also the price I paid for both was 1290 USD complete so I guess 2200 USD$ is rape.

Ill let you know If I can get them to work and the coding required.

Cheers a quick pic:










My Old Beetle and the new....


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Where did you get them?


----------



## Cillie (Apr 5, 2012)

I like that look =D


----------



## Golfer123 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Did u have regular headlights before u installed the bi zenon*

Where did u buy them ,did u change the cecm


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

Those xenon's look sharp! Hopefully the price will drop, I'd be in the market around the $1,200 mark


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

.KIX. said:


> I have got a pair of xenon for the 2012 beetle I have already installed them and they are plug and play, no bulb or error messages. I am trying to make the darn Leds work as DRL but the problem is that there is still no coding for the beetle on bag com so maybe I am just a click away from getting them to work, but its been a pita since we don't know the values of the bits on the 09 module coding.
> Ill post pictures later since I am at work, the xenon headlights are MUCH better that the regular ones. Also the price I paid for both was 1290 USD complete so I guess 2200 USD$ is rape.
> 
> Ill let you know If I can get them to work and the coding required.
> ...


 What are the part numbers? :thumbup:


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just found two pairs on Ebay for 999 for the pair. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-VOLKSW...2012|Model:Beetle&vxp=mtr&hash=item20c4ebcdca is the link. Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just found two pairs on Ebay for 999 for the pair. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-VOLKSW...2012|Model:Beetle&vxp=mtr&hash=item20c4ebcdca is the link. Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I managed to snag one of those. Only saw this post afterward. I just received the pair today and they look great! They look just like the ones on PG. Can't wait to install them. 

A heck of a lot cheaper than the $1,400+ each price from the dealer.

From what I uncovered so far, it looks like the same CECM unit is used for both, the halogen and gas discharge headlamps. I checked part numbers with a distributor, but I'm still looking into it. I'm sure some coding modifications will need to take place.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

BTW TWin, 

The part numbers are the same as on PG: 

Left - #5C1 941 031 A

Right #5C1 941 032 A

http://pgperformance.com/oem-new-beetle-2-euro-led-bi-xenon-headlights.html


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

the beet said:


> I managed to sang one of those. Only saw this post afterward. I just received the pair today and they look great! They look just like the ones on PG. Can't wait to install them.
> 
> A heck of a lot cheaper than the $1,400+ each price from the dealer.
> 
> From what I uncovered so far, it looks like the same CECM unit is used for both, the halogen and gas discharge headlamps. I checked part numbers with a distributor, but I'm still looking into it. I'm sure some coding modifications will need to take place.


I think you have to have the high line computer on board as well. Most Turbos have this but not all and it's the exact opposite with the 2.5's. Most don't have it from what I understand but don't quote me on that.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Plex, 

I understand what you are saying, however, after extensive research and communications w/VW parts distributor (including other details that I would rather not go into on this forum) we discovered that the part number for the Central Control Unit, Diagnosis Interface (component responsible for the data bus gateway for the halogen headlamp) is the same exact part number as that for the gas discharge headlight (HID/LED). As I mentioned, I am still looking into/confirming this info. 

I did, however, discover while conducting a test fit, that the connector which attaches to the rear headlamp housing in my existing Beetle has only 5 pins. The HID lamp has 10. Connector is same, pins not. That would likely be part of the reason that KIX's does not work correctly. 

If anyone knows where the Electronic Central Control Unit is in the car or the part number I can look into further.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> I think you have to have the high line computer on board as well. Most Turbos have this but not all and it's the exact opposite with the 2.5's. Most don't have it from what I understand but don't quote me on that.


Plex, 

The only 2012 Beetles that come w/the B-Xenon LED headlamps are the fully loaded (equipped w/sunroof, sound system, and navigation) so the remainder of Turbos may not even have the correct computer for the HIDs.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*Get 'em While You Can!!!*

Just found another "Buy It Now" set on eBay for $999 USD from the same guy I purchased mine from. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-VOLKSW...tle&hash=item20c5437b0b&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1331


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

To The Beet: any pics during install or post install pics?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I would love to post pics to this thread/forum as I have quite a few great ones to share, however, I believe I am currently unable to attach any photos at this time because I am still a n00b. 

I am currently still in the process for headlight install. Will keep you posted.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

the beet said:


> I would love to post pics to this thread/forum as I have quite a few great ones to share, however, I believe I am currently unable to attach any photos at this time because I am still a n00b.
> 
> I am currently still in the process for headlight install. Will keep you posted.


Not quite noob status; you cannot attach or upload photos. You must upload to a third party server (like photobucket) for hosting.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*Oops!*

My statement regarding the headlamp harness connectors is incorrect. (sorry)

The female harness which connects to theHalogen lamps supplied w/my Beetle is a 10 pin connector , which is currently using only 5 pins. The male connector on the back of the OEM HID lamp is a 14 pin connector, which is using 10 pins. So, I will need to see if I can get some adaptors or make some. But without a schematic, not sure how easy it will be to determine exactly where the additional wires go.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

You'll need these adapters: 

Kufatek Part # 36849


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Plex. I ordered the set from PG (a little more expensive) but should work for my needs. I looked into making my own, but the price for materials alone was a bit more. 

Do you know if the one you provided the link for has the 10 pin to 14 pin connectors? It is labeled as for VW Golf VI 6. Do you know if that will that match up with the 2012 Beetle set-up?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

the beet said:


> Thanks Plex. I ordered the set from PG (a little more expensive) but should work for my needs. I looked into making my own, but the price for materials alone was a bit more.
> 
> Do you know if the one you provided the link for has the 10 pin to 14 pin connectors? It is labeled as for VW Golf VI 6. Do you know if that will that match up with the 2012 Beetle set-up?


That is the part number referred to when you are at the PG page for the Beetle's headlights and since the MK VI share so much I'm sure they are the right ones.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> That is the part number referred to when you are at the PG page for the Beetle's headlights and since the MK VI share so much I'm sure they are the right ones.


Thanks I realize that. I asked the guy at Kafatek, he said he could not confirm it would work for the 2012 Beetle. Anyway, it doesn't really matter as both places have to order it from Germany. 

If I made the harness adaptors myself from OEM parts, it would cost around $125.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

OK, I've done a bit more digging (this is a tedious process at this stage) and it looks like if you intend to go totally OEM on this upgrade (meaning using no after-market control units, add-ons, etc.) in order to upgrade from a base-model to one that will accept and run the HID/LED headlamps, you will need to replace both, body control unit (diagnosis interface data bus) and you will need a control unit for automatic headlight range control. And then likely have to make some setting changes. Still looking into.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

They're BAAaaaaaaAAck!!! 

Check 'em out on eBay: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-VOLKSW...tle&hash=item20c7b4c901&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1325 

I'm still working on the wiring, etc. Got some help. Will post more info when I have something to show.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

*?*

has anyone gotten this to work yet? i am looking to get mine in next week


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

@ the beet? your not that far away im in G-burg ever make it to any car meets?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I really want these, but if they are anything more than just a clean swap, I'm not so sure.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

sonic_va said:


> I really want these, but if they are anything more than just a clean swap, I'm not so sure.


Much more than a clean swap. Based on the differences between these lamps and the standard Halogen lamps, it has to be. 

Anything else would be a cheap (not very well functioning) Xenon lamp swap...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> @ the beet? your not that far away im in G-burg ever make it to any car meets? ]


Bryce, 

I go to car events all the time, but I usually bring this:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

*clean swap*

so i have done a bunch of research too , @ this point looks like i can get the 14 pin connectors and the wires needed from my dealer (i am a wholesale customer) for around 110,usd i will have to re-pin the connectors from the BCM to the lights. if i really need the BCM add 545.00 usd and i might loosed some functionality in the car  ill find out later tonight when my buddy gets here and if we can recode it. more to come ..... ANYONE ELSE got any info? 

bryce


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> Bryce,
> 
> I go to car events all the time, but I usually bring this:


NICE!!!!!!! let meet up!!! love to see it burtonsville sunday???


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

brycecube said:


> so i have done a bunch of research too , @ this point looks like i can get the 14 pin connectors and the wires needed from my dealer (i am a wholesale customer) for around 110,usd i will have to re-pin the connectors from the BCM to the lights. if i really need the BCM add 545.00 usd and i might loosed some functionality in the car  ill find out later tonight when my buddy gets here and if we can recode it. more to come ..... ANYONE ELSE got any info?
> 
> bryce


nothing on the re-code :wave: going to get everything but the BCM and hope for the best... anyone else? any help would be great! on a happier note, now i can control all my windows and sunroof with my remote


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

brycecube said:


> so i have done a bunch of research too , @ this point looks like i can get the 14 pin connectors and the wires needed from my dealer (i am a wholesale customer) for around 110,usd i will have to re-pin the connectors from the BCM to the lights. if i really need the BCM add 545.00 usd and i might loosed some functionality in the car  ill find out later tonight when my buddy gets here and if we can recode it. more to come ..... ANYONE ELSE got any info?
> 
> bryce


 I was mistaken about the price of the BCM I can get it for $433.00 problem is we are not sure which one is needed anyone figure out a good part # for the HID 6 speed At trans alarm


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> nothing on the re-code :wave: going to get everything but the BCM and hope for the best...



You will need to replace the BCM with different model (for gas-discharge lights). If you want range control, you will need that unit. I also believe there may be one or more additional components required. 

I will look into and post later.


Here is what Kufatec offers: 

http://www.kufatec.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_70&products_id=1641


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

*i think u knew this? :heart:*



the beet said:


> You will need to replace the BCM with different model (for gas-discharge lights). If you want range control, you will need that unit. I also believe there may be one or more additional components required.
> 
> I will look into and post later.
> 
> ...



that's only for the EOS from what i can see.  might be able to do it with out the BMC wish i knew where my pin tool was


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> that's only for the EOS from what i can see.  might be able to do it with out the BMC wish i knew where my pin tool was


 Bryce, 

You're correct on that. I overlooked because they sell for the Beetle in UK and Germany. Good catch.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Another set on eBay. And for $70 cheaper. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-BEETLE-H...tle&hash=item20c91a4edb&vxp=mtr#ht_523wt_1022


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

brycecube said:


> nothing on the re-code :wave: going to get everything but the BCM and hope for the best... anyone else? any help would be great! on a happier note, now i can control all my windows and sunroof with my remote


 I wouldn't think a recode would be needed, it already uses DRL, you would think it would be just a matter of getting it pinned up correctly


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I wouldn't think a recode would be needed, it already uses DRL, you would think it would be just a matter of getting it pinned up correctly


 Unfortunately much more than that. 

Here is the Kit I was referring to from the UK. To my understanding they will not break up the set (sell without the headlamps) or sell to the US, but I believe the US Kufatec also sells the set (may need to call): 

http://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/produ...lights-LED-DTRL---Upgrade---VW-Beetle-5C.html


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

$2k actually isn't that bad.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> $2k actually isn't that bad.


 Well, It actually comes to almost $4K USD (includes headlamps, so when you consider that the MSRP is around $1,400 for each HID/LED headlamp) it's just a little over $1K USD. Unfortunately a few of us have requested and they will not break up the set.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I wouldn't think a recode would be needed, it already uses DRL, you would think it would be just a matter of getting it pinned up correctly


 

i think The Beet and i have this, will know 100% tomorrow night. no changes to the factory harness or BCM.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)




----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

GOT IT!!!!!! adapters can be made, no changes to factory wiring!!!!!


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

.KIX. said:


> I have got a pair of xenon for the 2012 beetle I have already installed them and they are plug and play, no bulb or error messages. I am trying to make the darn Leds work as DRL but the problem is that there is still no coding for the beetle on bag com so maybe I am just a click away from getting them to work, but its been a pita since we don't know the values of the bits on the 09 module coding.
> Ill post pictures later since I am at work, the xenon headlights are MUCH better that the regular ones. Also the price I paid for both was 1290 USD complete so I guess 2200 USD$ is rape.
> 
> Ill let you know If I can get them to work and the coding required.
> ...


 this conversion with those harnesses are not plug and play. additional electrical components are needed to get everything working. i have made plug and play adapters with factory VW parts if anyone is interested. message me.!!!! the beet and i both have them installed and working in our cars. :laugh:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Yes, it's true... Seeing is believing...


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Coolness! So a set of the headlights from ebay, and wiring harnesses from you guys is all it takes? tempting... Sounds like you got a side business going on...  

GTarr


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

GTarr said:


> Coolness! So a set of the headlights from ebay, and wiring harnesses from you guys is all it takes? tempting... Sounds like you got a side business going on...
> 
> GTarr


 please let us know if you want the adapter kit


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dam, might think about this for the future, just too expensive for now. How much do you guys plan on selling the harness for?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Dam, might think about this for the future, just too expensive for now. How much do you guys plan on selling the harness for?


 around $250. shipped in the us.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

brycecube said:


> around $250. shipped in the us.


 That's a good deal, that means its only a total of $1250 if you buy the ones on Ebay. Not bad

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> That's a good deal, that means its only a total of $1250 if you buy the ones on Ebay. Not bad
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 email me if you want an adapter kit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

brycecube said:


> email me if you want an adapter kit.


 It won't be anytime soon, but it's definitely on my list.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Nice :thumbup: :beer::beer:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm will be considering this


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

*he has more*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-BEETLE-H...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20c9ac838b :laugh::thumbup: 

and i can make the adapters!!!!!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

OEM HIDs still available at less than half the MSRP: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-BEETLE-H...tle&hash=item20cacc4855&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1340


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish i could afford these

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I wish i could afford these
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 ... are you a doctor?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> ... are you a doctor?


 I wish i was a real one lol

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I wish i was a real one lol
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 ... I just wish I had a Dr's salary...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> ... I just wish I had a Dr's salary...


 Touche

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*I would like them*

But since I installed the fog lights, I can't install these due to some kinda of electrical problem with the fogs on a 2.5 (was in the instructions for the fog lights)


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> But since I installed the fog lights, I can't install these due to some kinda of electrical problem with the fogs on a 2.5 (was in the instructions for the fog lights)


 Not sure if that would be an issue with the set-up Bryce and I have as we did not go through the traditional route and update the BCM unit, etc... 

Need to look into more...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> (was in the instructions for the fog lights)


 Would you mind posting exactly what is in the install instructions or scan in the instructions and post here??? Thanks.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> But since I installed the fog lights, I can't install these due to some kinda of electrical problem with the fogs on a 2.5 (was in the instructions for the fog lights)


 where did you get the fog lights. factory VW? could you please post the instructions???


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Just stumbled across this... 

http://www.oemplus.com/bixenon-led-drl-headlight-conversion-p-3004.html


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

the beet said:


> Just stumbled across this...
> 
> http://www.oemplus.com/bixenon-led-drl-headlight-conversion-p-3004.html


Anyone know what this means and where one might find said codes?

"Fits only for vehicles with PR codes 0N9 and 0N4"


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Anyone know what this means and where one might find said codes?
> 
> "Fits only for vehicles with PR codes 0N9 and 0N4"


Not sure, but I believe it has to do with whether the car is equipped with the Sports package, which may provide for the auto leveling control unit. That is integrated into the suspension system. 

The set up that Bryce is referring does not incorporate the auto leveling or range control. 

The PR codes can be found with the parts list, I believe.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

the beet said:


> Not sure, but I believe it has to do with whether the car is equipped with the Sports package, which may provide for the auto leveling control unit. That is integrated into the suspension system.
> 
> The set up that Bryce is referring does not incorporate the auto leveling or range control.
> 
> The PR codes can be found with the parts list, I believe.


You're right....

0N9 is the lightweight rear axle and 0N4 is the 4-link rear suspension. 

So you have to have one of those 2 option codes.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> You're right....
> 
> 0N9 is the lightweight rear axle and 0N4 is the 4-link rear suspension.
> 
> So you have to have one of those 2 option codes.


You would need them to take advantage of the auto-leveling feature. 

But, as I mentioned... Bryce's option does not make use of the auto-level or range control, so does not require that suspension.


----------



## Enchanter1 (Sep 4, 2012)

What is auto leveling? Does that mean the lights self adjust based on driving performance. I doubt it, but does the Xeon lights move when cornering?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Enchanter1 said:


> What is auto leveling? Does that mean the lights self adjust based on driving performance. I doubt it, but does the Xeon lights move when cornering?


Apparently it makes adjustments to the angle of the Xenon lamp projection and also lamps turn during cornering.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

*fog lights with HiD conversion*



jpitzer4 said:


> But since I installed the fog lights, I can't install these due to some kinda of electrical problem with the fogs on a 2.5 (was in the instructions for the fog lights)


i got the factory add on harness for the fog lights. looking at the instructions and the harness i cant see why it will not work with the HID conversion adapters I made. i didn’t see anything in VW's instructions as to an electrical issue With the 2.5L??? the fog light kit jumps the high beam circuit and parking light circuit at the fuse block. My adapters are at the light i ordered the rest of the setup and should be installing it in the next week or so. Ill update when I get the rest of the parts and try an install. 
:wave::beer::sly:


----------



## jsdm0221 (Sep 12, 2012)

I just bought my turbo beetle in red. but i dont get why some base model turbos have the 19in wheels and xenon headlights and some dont. what gives??? I thought it was part of the launch edition on the ones ive seen but that package also come with silver mirrors and turbo graphics on the side. But the base turbos with leds and hids and 19s that i have since seen do not come with these features... i feel like i got ousted haha..


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

brycecube said:


> i got the factory add on harness for the fog lights. looking at the instructions and the harness i cant see why it will not work with the HID conversion adapters I made. i didn’t see anything in VW's instructions as to an electrical issue With the 2.5L??? the fog light kit jumps the high beam circuit and parking light circuit at the fuse block. My adapters are at the light i ordered the rest of the setup and should be installing it in the next week or so. Ill update when I get the rest of the parts and try an install.
> :wave::beer::sly:


Well, the instructions said you couldn't install them with the hid's , but keep us posted, just an expensive mod for me, rather get some real nice rims and tires for a-little more


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jsdm0221 said:


> I just bought my turbo beetle in red. but i dont get why some base model turbos have the 19in wheels and xenon headlights and some dont. what gives??? I thought it was part of the launch edition on the ones ive seen but that package also come with silver mirrors and turbo graphics on the side. But the base turbos with leds and hids and 19s that i have since seen do not come with these features... i feel like i got ousted haha..



it's the different trim levels, i had to add the hid's and the 19's also because i wanted the spoiler i had to get a new trunk. i also only have a 2.5l didn’t want the turbo.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> Well, the instructions said you couldn't install them with the hid's , but keep us posted, just an expensive mod for me, rather get some real nice rims and tires for a-little more


ahhhhhh got ya. factory installed hid's are different you are correct. I thought this thread was for retrofitting and that is a whole other animal. I will keep you posted as to how mine turns out. The rest of the parts grills, lamps, headlight switch. Should be in Friday don’t know if ill have time to mess with it this weekend.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> ahhhhhh got ya. factory installed hid's are different you are correct. I thought this thread was for retrofitting


It is.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

brycecube said:


> ahhhhhh got ya. factory installed hid's are different you are correct. I thought this thread was for retrofitting and that is a whole other animal. I will keep you posted as to how mine turns out. The rest of the parts grills, lamps, headlight switch. Should be in Friday don’t know if ill have time to mess with it this weekend.


yes they do work i have to mess with it bit for everything to be correct!!!! i think i can do the euro switch with out it! 

:snowcool:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

brycecube said:


> i got the factory add on harness for the fog lights. looking at the instructions and the harness i cant see why it will not work with the HID conversion adapters I made. i didn’t see anything in VW's instructions as to an electrical issue With the 2.5L??? the fog light kit jumps the high beam circuit and parking light circuit at the fuse block. My adapters are at the light i ordered the rest of the setup and should be installing it in the next week or so. Ill update when I get the rest of the parts and try an install.
> :wave::beer::sly:



yes they do work i have to mess with it bit for everything to be correct!!!! i think i can do the euro switch with out it! :laugh:


----------



## BeetleMaybe (Aug 7, 2012)

Wife and I just bought a base Turbo 6sp manual with the 19" wheels and Bi-Xenon lights. The wheels and lights were a $1000 option and by the look of the aftermarket price and dealer price, it's worth every penny. Please note the 2013 are the ones with the full loaded option to get the xenons I think.

Randall



the beet said:


> Plex,
> 
> The only 2012 Beetles that come w/the B-Xenon LED headlamps are the fully loaded (equipped w/sunroof, sound system, and navigation) so the remainder of Turbos may not even have the correct computer for the HIDs.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

brycecube said:


> yes they do work i have to mess with it bit for everything to be correct!!!! i think i can do the euro switch with out it! :laugh:


got the fog lights working with the adapter harnesses i made. the fog lights do stay on with the high beams now  no need for a euro switch!!!!!! :snowcool:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

BeetleMaybe said:


> Wife and I just bought a base Turbo 6sp manual with the 19" wheels and Bi-Xenon lights. The wheels and lights were a $1000 option and by the look of the aftermarket price and dealer price, it's worth every penny. Please note the 2013 are the ones with the full loaded option to get the xenons I think.
> 
> Randall


Initially, it was the 2012 models fully loaded Turbo. Perhaps half way through the production year they changed the options...


----------



## ultramanmx (Nov 7, 2012)

*Great change!!!*

There is any chance to post a PICS of the harness connectors? I have already the headlights units, but my connectors are different, I have 10 pins and HID has 14...

Please, it could be a great help to install it.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ultramanmx said:


> There is any chance to post a PICS of the harness connectors? I have already the headlights units, but my connectors are different, I have 10 pins and HID has 14...
> 
> Please, it could be a great help to install it.


i have made adapter kits using factory vw parts if you are interested private message me they sell for 250.00 usd shipped to us. 

bryce


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

brycecube said:


> i have made adapter kits using factory vw parts if you are interested private message me they sell for 250.00 usd shipped to us.
> 
> bryce


One day when i have the cash for these i will definitely hit you up

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## patrick99 (Oct 23, 2012)

ultramanmx said:


> There is any chance to post a PICS of the harness connectors? I have already the headlights units, but my connectors are different, I have 10 pins and HID has 14...
> 
> Please, it could be a great help to install it.


where u get the headlights? price?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

patrick99 said:


> where u get the headlights? price?


Me and Bryce and a few others were able to find a pair on eBay for around $900. The MSRP is around $1400 each. 

You can also purchase here: 

http://pgperformance.com/oem-new-beetle-2-euro-led-bi-xenon-headlights.html 



The adaptors offered at PG are not compatible for this application.


----------



## ultramanmx (Nov 7, 2012)

*At Factory*

I get it from the factory near of Mexico City, at 500 usd pair.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ultramanmx said:


> I get it from the factory near of Mexico City, at 500 usd pair.


Very nice! I am jealous...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ultramanmx said:


> I get it from the factory near of Mexico City, at 500 usd pair.


Are you serious? Why not start selling them yourself and make a little money. It would still be cheaper than any other retailer of them

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## patrick99 (Oct 23, 2012)

ultramanmx said:


> I get it from the factory near of Mexico City, at 500 usd pair.


wow. nice price, can get 1 pair for me?

btw, my bug is right hand drive, any different? or same using?


----------



## ultramanmx (Nov 7, 2012)

*Working now...*

I finish the wiring for the lights to work, I will post it as soon as I finish the diagram, for FREE... everyone could made his installation with right OEM parts, No need for CECM change or modifications...


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ultramanmx said:


> I finish the wiring for the lights to work, I will post it as soon as I finish the diagram, for FREE... everyone could made his installation with right OEM parts, No need for CECM change or modifications...



there is a Paton pending on this, id like to see what you have. hope i dont have to sue you!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

brycecube said:


> there is a Paton pending on this, id like to see what you have. hope i dont have to sue you!


What are you Apple? And Patent was spelled wrong lol

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> Bryce,
> 
> I go to car events all the time, but I usually bring this:


^ That is sexy your one lucky man to have a chance to own that car lol.:beer:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> ^ That is sexy your one lucky man to have a chance to own that car lol.:beer:


:beer:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

bump. So can we get these on the cheap or what?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bump again


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)




----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So jelly


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> So jelly


No kidding. I want this retro fit more than anything else.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> No kidding. I want this retro fit more than anything else.


PLEX, you were the one who started this thread and inspired me... 

What's holding you up? You already have the lamps, right?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Oh,... that was KIX who already has the lamps...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just don't get how these housings could be so dam expensive.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I just don't get how these housings could be so dam expensive.


Agreed... 

That's why when I saw them going for less than half off on eBay, I jumped...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Agreed...
> 
> That's why when I saw them going for less than half off on eBay, I jumped...


How much were they then? Still around $1k?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> How much were they then? Still around $1k?


I believe they were around $900 for both. The MSRP for each individual lamp assembly is $1,400. Hence the (OUCH!)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> I believe they were around $900 for both. The MSRP for each individual lamp assembly is $1,400. Hence the (OUCH!)


DAM! Yea that's crazy just for some light IMO. I'll wait till one hits the junk yard lol


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never gone to junkyards to look for parts. I may have to with this one. 


I was thinking of hitting up a retrofit website and just get a projector installed on the beetle. What do you guys think? I'm actually not that big a fan of the led drla but I miss xenons.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

GaryD87 said:


> I've never gone to junkyards to look for parts. I may have to with this one.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of hitting up a retrofit website and just get a projector installed on the beetle. What do you guys think? I'm actually not that big a fan of the led drla but I miss xenons.


It's something ya' just gotta' see in person. Photos don't do it justice. The DRLs in LEDs look great. Much better than all of those after market ones. The lamp is fairly sophisticated, well designed and constructed. Next time you get the chance, you should check it out at the dealership if they have one.


----------



## patrick99 (Oct 23, 2012)

the beet said:


>


nice yellow bug, can't wait me car coming....BTW where can get it?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

GaryD87 said:


> I've never gone to junkyards to look for parts. I may have to with this one.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of hitting up a retrofit website and just get a projector installed on the beetle. What do you guys think? I'm actually not that big a fan of the led drla but I miss xenons.


I've loved LED's ever since Audi broke the mold with them. That being said, I will say that as more manufacturers have copied there are many that are either out of place and/or obvious cheaper imitations.

However, I love the way they look on the Beetle and they are the single most thing that still leave me wanting from when I took delivery. Unfortunately, they were in very short supply when I needed to buy my car and had to settle without.


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

Finally I just received the Kufatec harness, this weekend I will install the new headlights


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

That'll take about 10 minutes ^^^^^, it's so easy on these cars


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MACRVAG said:


> Finally I just received the Kufatec harness, this weekend I will install the new headlights


MAC, Do you have a Turbo or the 2.5L model?

If 2.5, some additional mods may be required. Not sure about Turbo.

The Doc is correct that the removal and replacement of the lamp housing is fairly simple, even when compared to the previous New Beetle models, however a few additional steps may be required.

Let us know how it goes?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

MACRVAG said:


> Finally I just received the Kufatec harness, this weekend I will install the new headlights


good luck!!! tested those adapters and they dont work! have a set sitting on my bench. i can mod them for you with the additional parts u will need! 

bryce


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

Really???

What is the problem with the Kufatec harness


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

How did the install go Mac?


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

I did not find anyone with a Vagcom mine is a generic one and I culd not do the coding, hope during the week or next weekend I will go with a friend (kix) that he already have them so he can help me coding the headlights, right now only low beam is working


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MACRVAG said:


> I did not find anyone with a Vagcom mine is a generic one and I culd not do the coding, hope during the week or next weekend I will go with a friend (kix) that he already have them so he can help me coding the headlights, right now only low beam is working


Do you have a turbo model w/highline BCM or 2.5?


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a Turbo.....


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MACRVAG said:


> I have a Turbo.....


Can't say for sure, but even w/a high-line BCM, you may still need some additional modifications to the Kufatek harness you purchased to make it turn off and on the high-beam and DRLs. 

I do not have a turbo, but do not believe that is the issue.

Keep us posted.


----------



## turbobeetleconv (Jan 24, 2013)

*need info on swap*

bought two xenon headlights out of 2013 beetle, i have 2013 turbo conv, want to install these lights, from what ive read not to hard, what other parts beside headlights would i need, thanks


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

turbobeetleconv said:


> bought two xenon headlights out of 2013 beetle, i have 2013 turbo conv, want to install these lights, from what ive read not to hard, what other parts beside headlights would i need, thanks


 You will need retro-fit harness adapters like Bryce sells (have not heard of others that work yet) and possibly some minor setting changes to the BCM. 

I believe PG Performance sells an entire kit with lamps, highline BCM, sensor and cables that may also work but very expensive. Plus you need to purchase the lamps.


----------



## turbobeetleconv (Jan 24, 2013)

i have the xenon headlights already, do loaded up tuebos have the highline bcm, ao no pne has tried just to use the wire harness kit on turbo yet to see if led lights work, the wire kit sells for 70.00 bucks but the other guy here wants 250 for his, quite a jump in price....but if other dont work properly i still cant see 260 for wire harness....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just an fyi, they are HID (high intensity discharge) headlights, not xenons on the Beetle if you have the upgraded headlights. Otherwise they are halogen, there is no xenon option, at least that I've seen.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Just an fyi, they are HID (high intensity discharge) headlights, not xenons on the Beetle if you have the upgraded headlights. Otherwise they are halogen, there is no xenon option, at least that I've seen.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 VW lists them as Bi-Xenon as an option and have since day one.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> VW lists them as Bi-Xenon as an option and have since day one.


 You know that's true and I always wondered why since they don't use xenon gas in them. I've always read that HID and Xenon use two different gases. And I always replaced my headlights in my MKV with HID bulbs, not xenons. Strange, I wonder what the truth is, or if it's just a mix up altogether and maybe HID and xenons are the same.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

the beet said:


> PLEX, you were the one who started this thread and inspired me...
> 
> What's holding you up? You already have the lamps, right?


 I don't yet.  

I just cant bring myself to shell out $2K - $3K for them and when they've popped up on ebay it just wasn't the right time for my wallet.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> You know that's true and I always wondered why since they don't use xenon gas in them. I've always read that HID and Xenon use two different gases. And I always replaced my headlights in my MKV with HID bulbs, not xenons. Strange, I wonder what the truth is, or if it's just a mix up altogether and maybe HID and xenons are the same.


 My understanding is that Bi-Xenons only require a single bulb to do both high and low beams whereas HID's require two bulbs.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> My understanding is that Bi-Xenons only require a single bulb to do both high and low beams whereas HID's require two bulbs.


 Interesting. I'm going to research this more, I want to know for sure to satisfy my geeky mind lol


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> My understanding is that Bi-Xenons only require a single bulb to do both high and low beams whereas HID's require two bulbs.


 The OEM Bi-xenon headlamps with LED daytime running lights that I have and are available on certain Beetle Models (2.5L Fender Edition, Turbo Fender Edition, and Turbo w/Sun, Sound, and Nav) have a single bulb for the high and low. Since it is gas there is no 2-filiment, etc. To differentiate between high and low beam, the lamp uses a shutter.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

HIDs and Xenons are the samething...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

PooLeArMor said:


> HIDs and Xenons are the samething...


 ... also Gas Discharge...


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

PooLeArMor said:


> HIDs and Xenons are the samething...


 True but Bi-Xenons function differently than regular Xenon/HID's.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> True but Bi-Xenons function differently than regular Xenon/HID's.


 Bi-Xenon are just Xenons w/a shutter or filter. Bulb is the same. 

http://wikicars.org/en/Bi-xenon_Headlights


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

the beet said:


> Bi-Xenon are just Xenons w/a shutter or filter. Bulb is the same.
> 
> http://wikicars.org/en/Bi-xenon_Headlights


 right but bi-xenons use just a single bulb and the shutter is what is used to change from low to high beams hence the "Bi-" prefix. 

On the other hand, HID's use a second bulb when switching to high beam because they lack the shutter. 

yes, the main bulbs are the same but the headlights function differently is all I was saying.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Look what I started. Now back to these hella expensive headlights lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

**** these headlights. 

I actually really love em. I just wish they made em without the LED's


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> **** these headlights.
> 
> I actually really love em. I just wish they made em without the LED's


 This, thats why I'm hoping to do a retrofit kit for less than half the cost. Just gotta find a good place that does it.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Has anyone done this install on a convertible or a TDI? Does the TDI have a lowline CECM? For those of you making these special harnesses, is it bypassing the controls on the CECM? And for those of you with OEM fog lights, does the car do "cornering lighting" where if you turn the steering wheel left, only the left fog light comes on, and if you turn it right, only the right fog light comes on?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Has anyone done this install on a convertible or a TDI? Does the TDI have a lowline CECM? For those of you making these special harnesses, is it bypassing the controls on the CECM? And for those of you with OEM fog lights, does the car do "cornering lighting" where if you turn the steering wheel left, only the left fog light comes on, and if you turn it right, only the right fog light comes on?


 The retro-fit harness I am referring to does not require the highline BCM, however, you will not have the range control or auto leveling features. 

If you are going w/the full replacement kit from OEM Plus (expensive), which includes the range controller and headlamps, BCM, etc. The installation is much more extensive (suggest a professional) and the BCM will need to be re-coded.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

the beet said:


> The retro-fit harness I am referring to does not require the highline BCM, however, you will not have the range control or auto leveling features.
> 
> If you are going w/the full replacement kit from OEM Plus (expensive), which includes the range controller and headlamps, BCM, etc. The installation is much more extensive (suggest a professional) and the BCM will need to be re-coded.


 Has anyone done this install? I did the install on my wagon. Where is the BCM/CECM located on a Beetle convertible?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Has anyone done this install? I did the install on my wagon. Where is the BCM/CECM located on a Beetle convertible?


 I've done the former, just installing a retro-fit harness adaptor. It does not require the BCM replacement. 

The BCM should be in the same location on all 2012+ Beetles beneath the dash, just above the foot pedals, behind the fuse block. The numbers are on it so you should be able to identify whether if it is a highline or not.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

drtechy said:


> This, thats why I'm hoping to do a retrofit kit for less than half the cost. Just gotta find a good place that does it.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 http://www.theretrofitsource.com



Saw them at sowo last year. They had a ton of headlights in display. My goal is to bring a pair of beetle headlights to then and have them fit in a nice MINI projector if that's possible


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

the beet said:


> I've done the former, just installing a retro-fit harness adaptor. It does not require the BCM replacement.
> 
> The BCM should be in the same location on all 2012+ Beetles beneath the dash, just above the foot pedals, behind the fuse block. The numbers are on it so you should be able to identify whether if it is a highline or not.


 Good enough...sounds like it is in the same place as my car...what are the part numbers for the highline and lowline?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Good enough...sounds like it is in the same place as my car...what are the part numbers for the highline and lowline?


 The numbers vary, but basically: 

Control Unit for Base model: 

5c5 937 087a 
5c0 937 086e 
5c0 937 087e (I have this one) 

Control Unit for Turbo model: 

6r0 937 088g 

As I mentioned these numbers vary and have different suffixes depending on options, etc. 

Best way to find compatible BCM is to provide the VIN for the car in question.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Highline BCM appears to have a different pin configuration so you will need to replace existing or modify heavily the harness, etc. 

It comes down to this IMHO, if you want to do it the quick simple way using the OEM HID lamps, get the harness sold by Bryce. You will not have range control or auto leveling. Minor BCM coding is required. You will have high-low beam, and LED DRLs. 

If you want fully functioning OEM HIDs, with range control, etc. purchase the full kit from OEM Plus. Replacing/rerouting all of the harness cables will be a bit of a chore and you will need to completely recode the BCM. I believe the highline BCM is used w/the range control and to communicate with the auto leveling units.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

the beet said:


> Highline BCM appears to have a different pin configuration so you will need to replace existing or modify heavily the harness, etc.


What gives you this idea? This would be very different than the rest of the VWs...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> What gives you this idea? This would be very different than the rest of the VWs...


Schematics... 

Also check the VW part info.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MACRVAG said:


> I did not find anyone with a Vagcom mine is a generic one and I culd not do the coding, hope during the week or next weekend I will go with a friend (kix) that he already have them so he can help me coding the headlights, right now only low beam is working


Were you able to get the lamps working?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MAC, 

Any updates???


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Bumped-up!!!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

GaryD87 said:


> **** these headlights.
> 
> I actually really love em. I just wish they made em without the LED's


It was the LED DRLs that sold it for me. Love the look. Looks like most new cars are coming w/them these days. Soon it won't even be an option. To me, cars with out 'em look old. Kinda' like when you see a car without the additional brake light in the rear...


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

the beet said:


> It was the LED DRLs that sold it for me. Love the look. Looks like most new cars are coming w/them these days. Soon it won't even be an option. To me, cars with out 'em look old. Kinda' like when you see a car without the additional brake light in the rear...


Sorry for the late reply, I made them work with the harness from Fiscon and coding the ECU, but I have not install them because a ballast was not working and Im still waiting for a new one...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MACRVAG said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I made them work with the harness from Fiscon and coding the ECU, but I have not install them because a ballast was not working and Im still waiting for a new one...


What makes you think the ballast is the problem? Only very minor programming needed on the BCM. Think maybe only one setting change, if I recall correctly.


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

the beet said:


> What makes you think the ballast is the problem? Only very minor programming needed on the BCM. Think maybe only one setting change, if I recall correctly.


Because it has electricity the rest turn on the bulb is ok so is the only choice...the programming depends of what you want to do only turn on the leds or make them turn of with the turn lights, etc.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MACRVAG said:


> Because it has electricity the rest turn on the bulb is ok so is the only choice...the programming depends of what you want to do only turn on the leds or make them turn of with the turn lights, etc.


Don't think that's your problem. Send Brycecube a PM. He should be able to modify your harness to make it work.


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

So as I understand it........Bryces harness will allow for Normal functionality such as Low beam hi beam and LED DRl. What exactly are the minor mods to the bcm? What are the setting changes if the harness is used? They are not mentioned. My cars (2013 TDI Beetle) fogs turn on and off individually for the left and right signals will the harness interfere with this function? Are the fogs operating normally on high and low beam? Thanks in advance.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

fohveh said:


> So as I understand it........Bryces harness will allow for Normal functionality such as Low beam hi beam and LED DRl. What exactly are the minor mods to the bcm? What are the setting changes if the harness is used? They are not mentioned. My cars (2013 TDI Beetle) fogs turn on and off individually for the left and right signals will the harness interfere with this function? Are the fogs operating normally on high and low beam? Thanks in advance.


Did you send a PM to Bryce as I mentioned? His install instructions include the changes to the BCM codes. Also, he should be able to address questions regarding the factory installed fogs.


----------



## takashi24 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I interested to do change my headlights to LED ones. I heard from my friend we need to change the coding besides the wire hardness.

Those who successfully did it; can you share? What is the code?


----------



## 270125776 (Mar 20, 2013)

*want*



brycecube said:


> around $250. shipped in the us.


 Is the price still the same now? Please let me know.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

270125776 said:


> Is the price still the same now? Please let me know.


 yes in the us only. shipping to other country’s will be actual cost of shipping as well as any customs fee's etc. PM me if interested. i will also mod a supplied kufatec harness for 175.00 usd. you pay all shipping costs.


----------



## 270125776 (Mar 20, 2013)

brycecube said:


> yes in the us only. shipping to other country’s will be actual cost of shipping as well as any customs fee's etc. PM me if interested. i will also mod a supplied kufatec harness for 175.00 usd. you pay all shipping costs.


 I live in California. I just got my headlights, so all I need is the adapter from you right? If yes please let me know how do I buy from you. Thanks


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

270125776 said:


> I live in California. I just got my headlights, so all I need is the adapter from you right? If yes please let me know how do I buy from you. Thanks


 i sent you a PM.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Code3VW said:


> What gives you this idea? This would be very different than the rest of the VWs...


 Hmmmm? What are you doing over here do I smell a beetle in your future? If so I can't wait to see it you did an awesome job on the JSW you definitely have skills and an eye for oem.:thumbup:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

*adapter kits for beetle hid*



the beet said:


> Don't think that's your problem. Send Brycecube a PM. He should be able to modify your harness to make it work.


 confirmed working on 2013 tdi high line BCM. additional coding changes were needed using VAGCOM.


----------



## 12TurboBeetle (Mar 28, 2013)

So with a 2012 Turbo w/ Sun/Sound/Nav and sports suspension. Are the headlights plug'n'play or do they require the adapters?


----------



## jbehren (Mar 12, 2013)

*Adapters from BryceCube*

Bryce is a good man. If you need adapters for your OEM xenon headlight swap, look no further. 

The adapters themselves are VW factory parts & well made/weather sealed. Additionally, everything is laid out so that installation is a snap, and everything fits perfectly under the hood.

Also, he was very helpful with getting some complex coding done on a shiny new '13 TDI beetle convertible to make it all work.

~Josh


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

12TurboBeetle said:


> So with a 2012 Turbo w/ Sun/Sound/Nav and sports suspension. Are the headlights plug'n'play or do they require the adapters?


 they will require adapter kits and recoding of the bcm with vagcom i send very easy to follow color instructions. the whole process takes about 20 to 40 min start to finish depending on the car and skill level.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jbehren said:


> Bryce is a good man. If you need adapters for your OEM xenon headlight swap, look no further.
> 
> The adapters themselves are VW factory parts & well made/weather sealed. Additionally, everything is laid out so that installation is a snap, and everything fits perfectly under the hood.
> 
> ...


  thanks man!!!!! glad you are happy!!!! :beer:


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Jedidub said:


> Hmmmm? What are you doing over here do I smell a beetle in your future? If so I can't wait to see it you did an awesome job on the JSW you definitely have skills and an eye for oem.:thumbup:


Thanks! My dad purchased a 2013 Beetle TDI Convertible. We are adding OEM HIDs and an RNS-510 first...not sure what else will come later at this point! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

So how are oem HIDs setting people back now?


----------



## 270125776 (Mar 20, 2013)

brycecube said:


> confirmed working on 2013 tdi high line BCM. additional coding changes were needed using VAGCOM.


got mine installed, works very good, doesn't need any coding.
Just wondering with the kufatec adapter what will not work?
and all other wires you sent me is for the fogs right? cause the headlights were just a simple plug.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

270125776 said:


> got mine installed, works very good, doesn't need any coding.
> Just wondering with the kufatec adapter what will not work?
> and all other wires you sent me is for the fogs right? cause the headlights were just a simple plug.


ive seen it both ways with low line bcm. the drl's have gone off in 30 days or so, so dont trash the instructions you still may need them. all the mid/high bcm's need coding changes. no i did not send you anything for fog lights except instructions if you were to add them later. nothing works right with the kufatec adapters unless you buy the highline bcm and the range control module etc. they only work with a complete factory setup that cost about a $1000.00+. 

i am glad you are happy.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

brycecube said:


> ive seen it both ways with low line bcm. the drl's have gone off in 30 days or so, so dont trash the instructions you still may need them. all the mid/high bcm's need coding changes. no i did not send you anything for fog lights except instructions if you were to add them later. nothing works right with the kufatec adapters unless you buy the highline bcm and the range control module etc. they only work with a complete factory setup that cost about a $1000.00+.
> 
> i am glad you are happy.


What if the car came with a highline CECM and you don't install the level sensor?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> What if the car came with a highline CECM and you don't install the level sensor?


thats what my kit is for. you will need to change a few settings in the cecm/bcm with vagcom. doesn’t take long @ all.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

For the record, VW uses the term BCM to refer to its Body Control Module.

The more generic term CECM for Central Electronic Control Module also is applicable.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer:


the beet said:


> For the record, VW uses the term BCM to refer to its Body Control Module.
> 
> The more generic term CECM for Central Electronic Control Module also is applicable.


:beer::beer::beer::vampire::vampire:


----------



## 270125776 (Mar 20, 2013)

brycecube said:


> ive seen it both ways with low line bcm. the drl's have gone off in 30 days or so, so dont trash the instructions you still may need them. all the mid/high bcm's need coding changes. no i did not send you anything for fog lights except instructions if you were to add them later. nothing works right with the kufatec adapters unless you buy the highline bcm and the range control module etc. they only work with a complete factory setup that cost about a $1000.00+.
> 
> i am glad you are happy.


Hope nothing goes off after 30 days! Just let the beatiful bug stay like this!
God bless america!:beer:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

:beer:


270125776 said:


> Hope nothing goes off after 30 days! Just let the beatiful bug stay like this!
> God bless america!:beer:


:beer::beer:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

270125776 said:


> Hope nothing goes off after 30 days! Just let the beatiful bug stay like this!
> God bless america!:beer:


Well, it happened to me and Bryce, so only time will tell... 

Once we made that simple change, no worries.


----------



## jbehren (Mar 12, 2013)

I've got a TDI convertible. I used the harness from Bryce, and it worked with just some vag-com switching. I don't have fog lights (don't think they're available on this model), so no corner lighting for me. I think it's a highline module (BCM?), since the normal coding didn't work. I ended up with some odd flickering for both the LED DRLs and the xenon lights. 



Code3VW said:


> Has anyone done this install on a convertible or a TDI? Does the TDI have a lowline CECM? For those of you making these special harnesses, is it bypassing the controls on the CECM? And for those of you with OEM fog lights, does the car do "cornering lighting" where if you turn the steering wheel left, only the left fog light comes on, and if you turn it right, only the right fog light comes on?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jbehren said:


> I've got a TDI convertible. I used the harness from Bryce, and it worked with just some vag-com switching. I don't have fog lights (don't think they're available on this model), so no corner lighting for me. I think it's a highline module (BCM?), since the normal coding didn't work. I ended up with some odd flickering for both the LED DRLs and the xenon lights.


 Odd flickering. That does not sound right. I assume you checked for any loose connections. 

I think you are correct regarding the cornering and highline BCM. I believe there is also some additional components: range control module and something else, I don't recall. Look further back in the thread. The headlamps include a motor which I believe may do more than open and close the shutter, but I could be mistaken. 

With Bryce's set-up, you should get high and low beam for HID and LED DLRs.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> Odd flickering. That does not sound right. I assume you checked for any loose connections.
> 
> I think you are correct regarding the cornering and highline BCM. I believe there is also some additional components: range control module and something else, I don't recall. Look further back in the thread. The headlamps include a motor which I believe may do more than open and close the shutter, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> With Bryce's set-up, you should get high and low beam for HID and LED DLRs.


 he is good matt, the highline bcm needed aditional coding is all. you saw it in the updated instructions i sent you


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> he is good matt, the highline bcm needed aditional coding is all. you saw it in the updated instructions i sent you


 That is what I thought.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

added the retro fit alarm, vw recoaded my bcm LOL turned my drl's off. only took me 5 min to turn them back on  :beer::vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Well, the headlights arrived and so did BryceCube's harness setup. Unfortunately, they are not working properly. 

When the car is running and the headlights are turned on, the low beams illuminate properly, but the LEDs on both the driver and passenger side begin to strobe. 

I removed the fuse in the harness to see if the leads that run to the battery are the issue, but it still strobed. 

I quadruple checked my VCDS coding, and even modified some of the long coding toward the end of the "string" to match the instructions. 

Anyone have any ideas? There are a TON of blank checkboxes in 09-Central Electronics for this car... 

BryceCube, one of the harnesses had a less than ideal looking pin...it is middle center in this picture...could this be causing an issue? 










EDIT: Through trial and error, I was finally able to get the LEDs to stop strobing. However, one of the settings disrupted the gauges from lighting up when the headlights were turned on, however, pulling back the high beam stalk caused the cluster to light up again...


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Well, the headlights arrived and so did BryceCube's harness setup. Unfortunately, they are not working properly.
> 
> When the car is running and the headlights are turned on, the low beams illuminate properly, but the LEDs on both the driver and passenger side begin to strobe.
> 
> ...


 if you want to send me back the one side i will gladly replace the connector. don't know how that happened sorry. that wont cause the strobing. you need to 0 out byte 16 and 21.


----------



## Hombrezuelo (Jan 15, 2010)

which is the long code that resulted? I solved the problem of blinking leds but relieving the pin 12 to be trying to set up my sunroof stopped working!


----------



## Hombrezuelo (Jan 15, 2010)

*this is my car!*



Hombrezuelo said:


> which is the long code that resulted? I solved the problem of blinking leds but relieving the pin 12 to be trying to set up my sunroof stopped working!


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

*Hmmmmmmmm*

Anybody know anything about these ???????

http://www.wphidled.com/sdp/1363324...011-2013_Volkswagen_Beetle_HID_Headlight.html


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

PHATBUG! said:


> Anybody know anything about these ???????
> 
> http://www.wphidled.com/sdp/1363324...011-2013_Volkswagen_Beetle_HID_Headlight.html


nice looks like a china knock off bound to happen sooner than later, whats the cost? :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> nice looks like a china knock off bound to happen sooner than later, whats the cost? :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


The part I don't trust is the "Plug and Play" in the description. 

... but if someone on this forum wants to try them out, I would like to hear all about them.


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

brycecube said:


> nice looks like a china knock off bound to happen sooner than later, whats the cost? :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


That's just it.......I'd LOVE the HID/LEDs but can't justify spending $1200 when that kinda money I'll buy me a whole TB exhaust. I'm still pissed my Turbo didn't come with them or the guage pod 
So much so I sent a nasty email and pone call to VW Canada when I picked up my Beetle last year....:banghead: to no avail though, they all ready had my deposit when I ordered the car.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

PHATBUG! said:


> That's just it.......I'd LOVE the HID/LEDs but can't justify spending $1200 when that kinda money I'll buy me a whole TB exhaust. I'm still pissed my Turbo didn't come with them or the guage pod
> So much so I sent a nasty email and pone call to VW Canada when I picked up my Beetle last year....:banghead: to no avail though, they all ready had my deposit when I ordered the car.


Did you order the package that included the HIDs? They didn't come w/all TB.


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

the beet said:


> Did you order the package that included the HIDs? They didn't come w/all TB.


Yes.....I even requested the Red/Black leather interior, but as the order was filled and it hit the assembly line I was told "due to early production date" (mine was one of first in Alberta) no guage pod bc of parts issues, no Red/Black leather, and again no HIDs.
Faaaaak me :banghead:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

PHATBUG! said:


> Yes.....I even requested the Red/Black leather interior, but as the order was filled and it hit the assembly line I was told "due to early production date" (mine was one of first in Alberta) no guage pod bc of parts issues, no Red/Black leather, and again no HIDs.
> Faaaaak me :banghead:


Well damn you got screwed!


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> Well damn you got screwed!


3 times over.....but I just couldn't wait any longer!!!
It was 3 months for delivery when I placed my order....I still Love PHATTY tho!


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone in Canada has attempted the upgrade via their dealership. With the arrival of the Fender Beetle and now the Super Beetle (saw one in Toronto today) the parts for this should be available for order by Canadian dealers FINALLY. I'm sure it would be costly but was wondering if anyone has inquired with their dealer about the upgrade being done.

Thanks!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

scottn said:


> Just wondering if anyone in Canada has attempted the upgrade via their dealership. With the arrival of the Fender Beetle and now the Super Beetle (saw one in Toronto today) the parts for this should be available for order by Canadian dealers FINALLY. I'm sure it would be costly but was wondering if anyone has inquired with their dealer about the upgrade being done.
> 
> Thanks!


If you are talking about having the dealer perform an upgrade to install the HIDs, I believe that would be very expensive. The lamps retail for $1400 each. If they have to also install a new harness, range control and level control, you might be looking at well over $4K. 

The dealers would only go by the book on this. No mods that I could imagine. Unless maybe you have a special dealer, but I don't know of anyone who had a better relationship w/their dealer than Bryce.


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply beet. I figured as much but thought I'd ask. Someone along the way is making some serious markup!

Any one know if the vendors from eBay are still selling sets? Doesn't seem to be any posted at the moment. One step at a time I suppose!

Thanks again.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

scottn said:


> Thanks for the quick reply beet. I figured as much but thought I'd ask. Someone along the way is making some serious markup!
> 
> Any one know if the vendors from eBay are still selling sets? Doesn't seem to be any posted at the moment. One step at a time I suppose!
> 
> Thanks again.


When Ive seen them, they go for around $900 a set, though there was someone on this thread, from Mexico, who said that they may be able to get them for less...


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Yah that's what I was thinking. If anyone sees a set for sale I would gladly buy them. Perhaps another set will materialize on eBay.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

As much as I'd love a set of these ....until I can get a set for under $500 I'll just have to wait


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

BUMP! Anyone seen a pair of headlights available lately? I'd like to buy a set of these. Only place I can see them is on PG Performance which is a good option but was hoping to pay less than that.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

scottn said:


> BUMP! Anyone seen a pair of headlights available lately? I'd like to buy a set of these. Only place I can see them is on PG Performance which is a good option but was hoping to pay less than that.


Don't know if he still has them but..http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6028646-Beetle-OEM-HID-LED-Headlights


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks! just saw those actually. that would be great. appreciate the help!


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

*bcm coding*

Is anyone willing to give out the bcm coding yet? I have the bi-xenon kit from oemplus with the range control. I have everything for the installation except the coding


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> Is anyone willing to give out the bcm coding yet? I have the bi-xenon kit from oemplus with the range control. I have everything for the installation except the coding


my coding will not work for you if you have range control. you need to get the factory coding from OEM plus. you need to tell the bcm you have a new controler. oem plus should have given you an update code the VW Dealer need to run to get them to work.


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Bryce, I will give that a try


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

With the OEM+ kit, do you have everything installed. I just completed the HID/LED portion and completed the coding. I am still working on range control, having difficulty finding the CAN +/- access so the auto range module can communicate.


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

i will add pics when i have it all installed. just need to figure out why the highbeam indicator comes on when i turn the headlights on, with the bi-xenon installed...??


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> i will add pics when i have it all installed. just need to figure out why the highbeam indicator comes on when i turn the headlights on, with the bi-xenon installed...??


do you have factory fog lights?


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

i do have factory installed foglights. i figured that was the problem. i found the installation manual and it states not to use them with gas discharge lights/ xenon. do you have any ideas? I saw you posted about it earlier bryce.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> i do have factory installed foglights. i figured that was the problem. i found the installation manual and it states not to use them with gas discharge lights/ xenon. do you have any ideas? I saw you posted about it earlier bryce.


factory retro kit? installed by you or the dealer?


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

retro kit installed by the dealer


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> retro kit installed by the dealer


 . yeah i know what it is. u need to pull the fog light relay completely out of the car and not use it disconnect from the high beam circuit and run a jumperto get them to work. read the instructions that came with the retro kit. look @ #12 and remove them from the electrical system all together. this will also let your fog lights stay on with the high beam and no euro switch


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

brycecube said:


> . yeah i know what it is. u need to pull the fog light relay completely out of the car and not use it disconnect from the high beam circuit and run a jumperto get them to work. read the instructions that came with the retro kit. look @ #11 and #12 and remove them from the electrical system all together. this will also let your fog lights stay on with the high beam and no euro switch


so i am not going to wire to the fuse box other than to install a jumper wire for the foglights?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> so i am not going to wire to the fuse box other than to install a jumper wire for the foglights?


you want to remove from the high beam circuit and jump the relay to power the lights. on the 645 relay jump pins 3 and 5. depending on when the relay was made it could be labled differant sorry i dont have the other pin numbering off the top of my head


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> you want to remove from the high beam circuit and jump the relay to power the lights. on the 645 relay jump pins 3 and 5. depending on when the relay was made it could be labled differant sorry i dont have the other pin numbering off the top of my head


Yes you do....


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> Yes you do....



lol no matt i really dont :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::beer::beer:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> Yes you do....


ok i googled it pins 30 and 87 :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.... will do asap. as far as range control can bus wires..... t73b/18 is can-l, t73b/19 is can-h on the vehicle electrical control module.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH.... will do asap. as far as range control can bus wires..... t73b/18 is can-l, t73b/19 is can-h on the vehicle electrical control module.


post back when its working?


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

Will post back when all is working


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

This is such a great mod, can't wait to get this completed.


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

im pretty sure i have completed everything as instructed at this point, but now i have no high beams when hids are turned on and no leds at all. but my low beams and indicators function properly


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> im pretty sure i have completed everything as instructed at this point, but now i have no high beams when hids are turned on and no leds at all. but my low beams and indicators function properly


are the fog lights working? the led's have nothing to do with high beams, so sounds like you need to get the factory coding for a car with range control now.


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

brycecube said:


> are the fog lights working? the led's have nothing to do with high beams, so sounds like you need to get the factory coding for a car with range control now.


foglights work on high or low beams like you said they would. ive had the coding done a few times with different numbers i got from people on here and from oemplus, but the leds and high beams still dont work. is it possible the ballasts are damaged due to the foglight retrofit kit being installed


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> foglights work on high or low beams like you said they would. ive had the coding done a few times with different numbers i got from people on here and from oemplus, but the leds and high beams still dont work. is it possible the ballasts are damaged due to the foglight retrofit kit being installed


 i doubt the ballasts are bad i had the same thing happen to me with the retro kit and i had one fill up with water so they ar pretty tough. can you email me the instructions for the oem plus install and the coding you used and ill take a look.


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

adding the range module and system tomorrow. will update with how it all goes.....


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

news?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

*kits not for sale on this site any longer*

i wont sell my kits on this sight any longer sorry.

:vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:
[email protected]
Vortex Media Group Staff said- 

Dear brycecube,

You have received an infraction at Vortex Media Group.

Reason: Advertising Violation
-------
Thank you contributing to the forums. Unfortunately, it has been brought to our attention that you may have been posting in the forums as a commercial vendor. We see that you're offering HID retrofit kits for sale. While we’re confident it was most likely a simple oversight on your part, it is something that we, and our existing vendors, take very seriously. Commercial posting—e.g. selling vehicles, parts, or services as a business, rather than a personal classified ad—must be done by approved commercial vendors, or your ads will be deleted.

However, we sincerely hope it doesn’t come to that. The good news is that registering as a commercial vendor is not only quick and easy, but relatively inexpensive as well.

For questions regarding the benefits of advertising and our current rates, please contact [email protected]
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

All the best,
Vortex Media Group 

:vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:
so i don't really make any money off the kits with parts and time, it is really not worth it for me. 

sorry and good luck!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

bryce!!! 

:vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

brycecube said:


> i wont sell my kits on this sight any longer sorry.
> 
> :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:
> [email protected]
> ...


So dumb, not like you are competing with anyone, no one even sells the wiring adapters.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So dumb, not like you are competing with anyone, no one even sells the wiring adapters.


Well, they do... but very expensive. And still unsure if they work: 

http://www.oemplus.com/bixenon-led-drl-headlight-conversion-p-3004.html 


Bryce's system is proven!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Well, they do... but very expensive. And still unsure if they work:
> 
> http://www.oemplus.com/bixenon-led-drl-headlight-conversion-p-3004.html
> 
> ...


Yea I seem to remember someone saying they don't work and they had to modify them to get them to work. Oh well, there is always PM's lol!


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Well that's a shame, bryce. Its not like any other vendors have such an item to offer. There's no competition. And it also isn't like you were getting rich from doing it clearly.

In other news…I'm waiting on a set of the HID knock lights to come from WPLamps (WinPower). Should arrive tomorrow. Can anyone give me a few points on how to change the lights? These ones are suppose to be plug and play and have a ten pin connector built in. I presume the existing lights unscrew from within the engine compartment. Everyone says how easy it is but I've never done anything like this so some general advice would be super appreciated. Specifically, is it safe to do with the car turned off but the battery etc still connected? I'm thinking it would be...excuse the noob questions.

Thanks in advance everyone! Will report back with pics and review on the lights and how it goes. I have a Canadian 2013 Sportline Turbo...hopefully they'll just work.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

scottn said:


> Well that's a shame, bryce. Its not like any other vendors have such an item to offer. There's no competition. And it also isn't like you were getting rich from doing it clearly.
> 
> In other news…I'm waiting on a set of the HID knock lights to come from WPLamps (WinPower). Should arrive tomorrow. Can anyone give me a few points on how to change the lights? These ones are suppose to be plug and play and have a ten pin connector built in. I presume the existing lights unscrew from within the engine compartment. Everyone says how easy it is but I've never done anything like this so some general advice would be super appreciated. Specifically, is it safe to do with the car turned off but the battery etc still connected? I'm thinking it would be...excuse the noob questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone! Will report back with pics and review on the lights and how it goes. I have a Canadian 2013 Sportline Turbo...hopefully they'll just work.


Actually its even easier, there is a screw latch on the inside side of the headlight when you open the hood. You simply turn that screw latch and the whole headlight slides right out. Should take you less than 30 seconds to swap them out once you see the latch lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

scottn said:


> Well that's a shame, bryce. Its not like any other vendors have such an item to offer.



It's not an issue of if there's competition or not, it's an issue of keeping the forums running, and of fairness.

This place _eats_ bandwidth. Like in the five figures per month range just to pay for the traffic to and from the servers. Then there's hosting costs, paying for people to run the place, etc. It's not free to keep this site here.

Because of that, we charge people to advertise here. Everyone from APR down to the guy making hatch pop retrofit kits or whatever pays to sell here. That keeps the lights on, and keeps the forums running. Now tell me, is it fair for me to tell Bryce that he can sell his product for free, but that the guy who has wheel adapters, or steering hub adapters, or gas flap retrofits, or whatever else (all real examples) all have to pay to do it?

No, that's not cool, so we ask that anyone who wants to sell a product here has to be an advertiser in order to do it. If Bryce doesn't want to pay to sell here, that's fine, but it means he can't sell here. I'm not gonna give him a free ride and then turn around and screw somebody else over by making them pay for the same thing.

-Tim


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's not an issue of if there's competition or not, it's an issue of keeping the forums running, and of fairness.
> 
> This place _eats_ bandwidth. Like in the five figures per month range just to pay for the traffic to and from the servers. Then there's hosting costs, paying for people to run the place, etc. It's not free to keep this site here.
> 
> ...


Tim I understand completely, and in no way would we want to hurt the forums, however with the logic you are using there why have a classifieds section? What if Bryce had simply made 10 kits and listed it in the classified section, would that be against the rules? I've made parts in the past on other forums and sold them through classified section without an issue. In fact I may have done it on here. Again I'm not trying to start anything believe me, as I appreciate this forum and all others greatly, just want to know where the line gets drawn that's all.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Tim I understand completely, and in no way would we want to hurt the forums, however with the logic you are using there why have a classifieds section? What if Bryce had simply made 10 kits and listed it in the classified section, would that be against the rules?


Technically? Yes.

We define it as commercial selling if you've got a product that you designed that you're selling multiples of, or if it's someone who's parting out cars every week so it's become a business, etc. If you have one retrofit kit that you made for your own car that you don't need any more that you want to sell off, we don't care. When you make 5 of those kits, or 10, or whatever, and you're selling them as a product at that point, then we take notice.



> I've made parts in the past on other forums and sold them through classified section without an issue. In fact I may have done it on here. Again I'm not trying to start anything believe me, as I appreciate this forum and all others greatly, just want to know where the line gets drawn that's all.


It's not taken the wrong way at all. Look, I know that it's not always a well defined line, and that there's always going to be some ambiguity, but we're doing our honest best to keep it fair for everyone. We don't want to squash the "little guy" or whatever, because we know that some awesome products for our readers came about from one guy tinkering in his garage, but when does the "little guy" not become so little any more? When do we say, "ok, you don't have to pay, but you over here, you do?" We've gotta draw a line somewhere, and that's where we chose to draw it.

I'm not upset or anything, and no one's getting "in trouble" or whatever - I appreciate the forthrightness of the question, and I hope you understand our process.

-Tim


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks everyone but i was not trying to stir up anything. i do not want to violate any rules on this site. without it i never would have met a good friend “the beet”. 


:beer::beer::beer:
:vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> thanks everyone but i was not trying to stir up anything. i do not want to violate any rules on this site. without it i never would have met a good friend “the beet”.
> 
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:
> :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


You met me through eBay... and you can continue to sell on eBay!!!


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> You met me through eBay... and you can continue to sell on eBay!!!


es u are correct but we never would have met in person if u hadn’t turned me on the this thread. LOL :vampire::vampire:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> es u are correct but we never would have met in person if u hadn’t turned me on the this thread. LOL :vampire::vampire:


 :beer:


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Well getting back to the topic!

I installed the Win Power LED lights this afternoon and I am delighted with them. Installation was easy as suggested by everyone. I know very little about anything under the hood outside of the basics of owning a car so I was unsure of how it would go. My car is 2013 Sportline which was the highest trim level in Canada at the time of purchase. Something close to a US Turbo with tech & roof I think.

The lights were 100% plug and play no other adaptors, coding, etc. needed! Would be happy to answer any questions anyone might have.

Pics!


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


scottn said:


> Well getting back to the topic!
> 
> I installed the Win Power LED lights this afternoon and I am delighted with them. Installation was easy as suggested by everyone. I know very little about anything under the hood outside of the basics of owning a car so I was unsure of how it would go. My car is 2013 Sportline which was the highest trim level in Canada at the time of purchase. Something close to a US Turbo with tech & roof I think.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: looks great what did they cost?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

scottn said:


> Well getting back to the topic!
> 
> I installed the Win Power LED lights this afternoon and I am delighted with them. Installation was easy as suggested by everyone. I know very little about anything under the hood outside of the basics of owning a car so I was unsure of how it would go. My car is 2013 Sportline which was the highest trim level in Canada at the time of purchase. Something close to a US Turbo with tech & roof I think.
> 
> ...


Looks Great!!! did you order directly from the company?


----------



## Iamp1glet (Sep 7, 2013)

*here is the link i got from them*

http://www.wplamps.com/Showprot.aspx?id=369

I haven't ordered but was happy when ScottN listed what he did ... Looks like I will order a set.

They replied to me with the following:

"Thanks for your email.


This model is USD549.00/set, where are you from please, so that we could let you know the shipment fee, thanks.

Best Regards,


Win Power International Techonology Co., Ltd".


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

Does it come complete? With lamps and reactor? Great price if it is ready!
And the quality, is good too?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Iamp1glet said:


> http://www.wplamps.com/Showprot.aspx?id=369
> 
> I haven't ordered but was happy when ScottN listed what he did ... Looks like I will order a set.
> 
> ...


that is a great deal!!!! please post some pic's of the lights before you install and let us know the quality!

:beer::beer::beer::vampire::vampire::vampire::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

murillochaves said:


> Does it come complete? With lamps and reactor? Great price if it is ready!
> And the quality, is good too?


And are they actually HID's? Or halogen projectors?


----------



## Iamp1glet (Sep 7, 2013)

*will do*

I gave them my address but haven't heard back. When they give me a quote with shipping I am definitely going to order them and will post pics before I install them. 

BTW I have a 2013 Turbo Beetle with the Fender system (love it) in Reef Blue. It also has the newer 2.0 engine with 210 HP.... Am thinking of chipping it. Does any know how much horse I get with that?


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

Group buy--I'm in!


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

brycecube said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: looks great what did they cost?


They were about $550 USD plus FexEx which was $150 and arrived in about 3 days to Toronto. I also paid a bit more to pay via PayPal.

My one observation since my first post is that there is a tiny little gap along the outside edge because the enclosures aren't quite as big as the OEM ones. But you get what you pay for!

Happy to answer any questions people have! Its definitely a good option.


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

drtechy said:


> And are they actually HID's? Or halogen projectors?


I am not the most knowledgable as I confessed in my post but I believe they are full HID lights. Both daytime running light xenon as well as the full blown headlighting in xenon...like separate bulbs plus the LEDs. Excuse my lack of car knowledge, here!


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

jbthompson said:


> Group buy--I'm in!


They had suggested giving a good discount for a group buy. You guys should do it! I think they've done some Jetta group buys and stuff before.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Sounds like they are set up to use the 10 pin existing harness. The wiring change is handled within the lamp enclosure. Like the set-up Bryce and I have, they will not provide range control or auto leveling. As for the gap, I would like to see the difference. I noticed in both the existing OEM Halogen and OEM HID/LED lamps that they don't fill the gap like the previous model New Beetles do. The previous models had a nice little black gasket to seal the gap. 

For that price, that sounds like a good way to go. 

I would like to see how they hold up over time. I've had mine for about a year now and have no complaints.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

scottn said:


> I am not the most knowledgable as I confessed in my post but I believe they are full HID lights. Both daytime running light xenon as well as the full blown headlighting in xenon...like separate bulbs plus the LEDs. Excuse my lack of car knowledge, here!


what ballasts are in them?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Retro fits are better anyways! Just have to whore mine out a little more lol


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Retro fits are better anyways! Just have to whore mine out a little more lol


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

turns out i have the wrong level sensor bracket fr my range control..... have to order the correct one to make it work properly..... will update when i have more information....


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> turns out i have the wrong level sensor bracket fr my range control..... have to order the correct one to make it work properly..... will update when i have more information....



does it all work?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

jhedrick said:


> turns out i have the wrong level sensor bracket fr my range control..... have to order the correct one to make it work properly..... will update when i have more information....


There are two brackets, depending on which pr code.

Sounds like everything else is up and running though!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

GTi_94 said:


> There are two brackets, depending on which pr code.
> 
> Sounds like everything else is up and running though!


I think you mean these, correct?

LEVEL SENSORS


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

After an extended process, now completed the bixenon led with xenon range control retrofit. Used Kufatec adapters and OEM+ wiring that needed 'some' tweaking. OE headlamp assemblies. Was able to obtain led DRLs at full bright with disable when e brake on. LEDs dim with headlamps. Got the auto level/xenon range module on line last week, finally got the code accepted this morning and the basic settings accepted. Will need dark for a final test. Rare major storm tonight, so maybe this week. Assuring the new headlamp assemblies fit flush and with equal gaps was a real time burglar. Thanks to Josh at oem plus and Dana at vagcom for their time and suggestions. Also a big thanks to this forum.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

KCXTWO said:


> After an extended process, now completed the bixenon led with xenon range control retrofit. Used Kufatec adapters and OEM+ wiring that needed 'some' tweaking. OE headlamp assemblies. Was able to obtain led DRLs at full bright with disable when e brake on. LEDs dim with headlamps. Got the auto level/xenon range module on line last week, finally got the code accepted this morning and the basic settings accepted. Will need dark for a final test. Rare major storm tonight, so maybe this week. Assuring the new headlamp assemblies fit flush and with equal gaps was a real time burglar. Thanks to Josh at oem plus and Dana at vagcom for their time and suggestions. Also a big thanks to this forum.


good deal!!! :thumbup::thumbup::vampire::vampire:


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

i am currently coding the headlamp range control module. i now have the correct level sensor bracket for the solid rear axle. i have the factory foglights functioning with the headlamp switch and turning off when high beams are turned on.... still dont have leds at all or high beams functioning, but hopefully coding the cecm will take care of that:laugh:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> i am currently coding the headlamp range control module. i now have the correct level sensor bracket for the solid rear axle. i have the factory foglights functioning with the headlamp switch and turning off when high beams are turned on.... still dont have leds at all or high beams functioning, but hopefully coding the cecm will take care of that:laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

jhedrick said:


> i am currently coding the headlamp range control module. i now have the correct level sensor bracket for the solid rear axle. i have the factory foglights functioning with the headlamp switch and turning off when high beams are turned on.... still dont have leds at all or high beams functioning, but hopefully coding the cecm will take care of that:laugh:


Solid rear axle? I didn't think these lights were even an option for solid rears? How can there be a bracket?

Curious......


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

yes the solid rear axle can still have the level sensor added. it clips on to the torsion beam and is bolted onto the crossbar bolted to the body of the car. i will try to add a picture later today. i cant seem to get the cecm coding correct to make the high beams function, and i still dont have leds at all.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> yes the solid rear axle can still have the level sensor added. it clips on to the torsion beam and is bolted onto the crossbar bolted to the body of the car. i will try to add a picture later today. i cant seem to get the cecm coding correct to make the high beams function, and i still dont have leds at all.


Since you are using all the sensors, and I assume you have the high-level BCM, did you replace all of the wiring harness? The HID's aren't just plug and play unless you purchase the non OEM version.


----------



## MobileCortex (Sep 23, 2013)

*Looking into this...glad I found this forum!*

Hey everyone,

Thanks for sharing info about installing OEM and replica projector headlights for the new beetles...I'm thinking about doing this and was surprised to see the cost of the OEM headlights, so definitely leaning toward the WinPower replicas. 

I'd like to get bi-xenon projectors with the LED DRL into a 2013 TDI beetle (USA model). I'm really surprised that VW isn't offering this as an option in anything other than the Turbo/R-Line and the Fender edition! I feel like this is an upgrade many people would pay for from the factory. I even contacted VW customer support about it, and they said they have no plans to make it available in all trims. Booo....

Anyway, I've seen a lot of forum posts for other VW models about WinPower lights and in general people seem happy with them, but I thought I would check here to see if anyone could share some of their experiences on a couple of things I've noticed. 

First, sometimes people complain about getting a "light out" error message in the dash (I think I saw this both in GTI and Jetta forums). Has anyone using the WinPower headlights seen this error? Also, some people say they don't seem to be completely sealed from the elements and do their own sealing/weatherproofing (I presume with silicone or something) along the seams. Anyone notice that potential issue? Next, as I THINK I understand it, these don't actually have xenon hi-beams, but use halogen bulbs instead, but also inside the projector lens. Is that accurate? 

Finally, from what I've read here, it seems like these really are just plug and play, and require no reprogramming or anything else. Of course they lack auto level or range adjustment, but do they otherwise function as one would expect? While I was looking for install instructions, I happened across this link from the manufacturer, which didn't totally make sense to me:

http://www.wpdrl.com/Shownew.aspx?id=276

What the heck is that connector they say to unplug? It seems like that is sure to make something stop working...I love their warning: "If you don't unplug the conector. Some thing bad will happen." So ominous! Also, do these require wiring the ballast directly to the battery, or do they completely run on the single OEM headlight plug? Literally just plug in? 

OK, I've thrown around enough questions now...sorry to just drop in like that for a first post! But, thanks again for all this great information! I'm very fond of the look of the OEM bi-xenon headlights and I'm excited to get them in a TDI! Especially without spending $2000 or more...ouch indeed.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

the beet said:


> Since you are using all the sensors, and I assume you have the high-level BCM, did you replace all of the wiring harness? The HID's aren't just plug and play unless you by the non OEM version.


That's kind of what I was getting at with my solid rear axle question. There's a heck of a lot more to installing and getting these to work correctly than just swapping them out.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> That's kind of what I was getting at with my solid rear axle question. There's a heck of a lot more to installing and getting these to work correctly than just swapping them out.


Yeah, when I was looking into it, I believe I came up with somewhere between $500 - $700 worth of components to make it all work: 

High-Line BCM 

Range Control 

Auto Level Sensors 

Replace of wire harness 

... not to mention the lamps and recoding.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

You could always settle for getting a coal miners helmet with a high intensity light affixed
to it and save a whole lot of time and 'moolah'.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Yeah, when I was looking into it, I believe I came up with somewhere between $500 - $700 work of components to make it all work:
> 
> High-Line BCM
> 
> ...


Crazy! Makes me glad I did a retrofit instead


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Crazy! Makes me glad I did a retrofit instead


Lord knows I'm next! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

for WinPower owners... what do you mean with "lacks range control" ?

Amy from WinPower told me this lamps have "light beam adjustment", you can control the height of the light beam.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

zetagemini said:


> for WinPower owners... what do you mean with "lacks range control" ?
> 
> Amy from WinPower told me this lamps have "light beam adjustment", you can control the height of the light beam.


Not a direct answer but, the OE bixenon/LED set up has three components. The headlamp assembly that includes a motor in each housing, a ECM mounted in the dash above the glove box and a sensor mounted to the chassis/ suspension on the rear drivers side. 

The system 'learns' level and your initial headlight aiming through VagCom. Upon vehicle start up, the headlamp motors cycle through a test as some refer as 'the wink'. It will adjust the cut off of the lighting if the sensor detects a variance from initial level setting. 

Some other VWs have front and rear sensors and additional motors in the headlamp assembly to aim the lights when steering.

Hope that helps


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Not a direct answer but, the OE bixenon/LED set up has three components. The headlamp assembly that includes a motor in each housing, a ECM mounted in the dash above the glove box and a sensor mounted to the chassis/ suspension on the rear drivers side.
> 
> The system 'learns' level and your initial headlight aiming through VagCom. Upon vehicle start up, the headlamp motors cycle through a test as some refer as 'the wink'. It will adjust the cut off of the lighting if the sensor detects a variance from initial level setting.
> 
> ...


Hi but that was not my question 

I am talking about Win Power aftermarket headlights not the original one 

In this case you don't use original ballast from VW and there is no auto-leveling beam.

Thanks anyway


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey MobileCortex — I can tell you that the lights from WinPower are 100% plug and play. I can't comment on the cable disconnect and that weird warning from WinPower...they didn't have those instructions (or any for that matter) when I did my upgrade install.

I'm now trying to investigate how to adjust the height of the projection...I see the screws on the sides that I think they are referring to but haven't yet tried adjusting. A very angry kid in a Corolla got blinded tonight (at least I think thats why he was angry...or jealous) so I better get on figuring that out ASAP.

I'm not mechanically-inclined but if there is anything else I can help with definitely let me know! 





MobileCortex said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thanks for sharing info about installing OEM and replica projector headlights for the new beetles...I'm thinking about doing this and was surprised to see the cost of the OEM headlights, so definitely leaning toward the WinPower replicas.
> 
> ...


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry scott but aren't there any motors in the headlight to adjust the light beam???


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

zetagemini said:


> Sorry scott but aren't there any motors in the headlight to adjust the light beam???


I wouldn't think there would be a reason to add the motors in the after-market version. The motors are for auto leveling and the aftermarket is plug-and-play, therefore wouldn't have them. 

I'm thinking they likely do not require adjusting. If so, not much...


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

the beet said:


> I wouldn't think there would be a reason to add the motors in the after-market version. The motors are for auto leveling and the aftermarket is plu-and-play, therefore wouldn't have them.
> 
> I'm thinking they likely do not require adjusting. If so, not much...


I have OEM Halogen lights (not Xeno) on my Beetle and I have the light beam adjustement...auto leveling is something completely different... 

From inside the car I can adjust the light beam up or down... So i mean the "manual" adjustement

I mean this here:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

OK. I don't have switches that look anything like that. I have a 2012 that came with the halogens. Is that a European thing? Perhaps there's something in your Owner's Manual on the switch functionality.


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

WinPower sent me that same image with the red dashboard so I explained to them that as far as I know in north america no one has that height-adjusting switch. 

They gave me the details to do it manually using the adjustment screws. Haven't tried it yet but I definitely need to especially on the passenger side. It needs to be pointed down a little more.

Here is the photo they sent me with brief instructions:


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

you really can't adjust the light beam from inside the car?

strange things happen in the USA 

in Europe all cars have this. And cars cannot be sold without that.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

instead of a dial to adjust the headlights we have a dial that adjusts our way cool ambient lighting around the door speakers (end sarcasm). in all honesty i would rather be able to make adjustments to the headlight vs having white red or blue lighting inside.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> instead of a dial to adjust the headlights we have a dial that adjusts our way cool ambient lighting around the door speakers (end sarcasm). in all honesty i would rather be able to make adjustments to the headlight vs having white red or blue lighting inside.


that's also standard in europe.

The "sport" versione like I have has many things standard.

I also have the dial for ambient light.

On sport versions in europe the light is white.

Fender Edition or if you choose to have Fender Sound System then you have white, blue and red instead. 

Or other things, like light/rain sensor is also standard 

Seems like in the USA you have to pay to get things that in EU are standard.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

zetagemini said:


> that's also standard in europe.
> 
> The "sport" versione like I have has many things standard.
> 
> ...


... yeah, like congestion charge...


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

sorry about being non-existent lately.... i have been working on house hunting and finally found one the wife likes.... so, with that being said.... i do have the high line bcm.... not currently installed though. i had to get one. the oem+ kit is supposed to come with one, but it did not. so hopefully i will have it all worked out soon


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Anyone have pics of the WinPower units installed showing the "gaps" I keep hearing about?


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

the beet said:


> Since you are using all the sensors, and I assume you have the high-level BCM, did you replace all of the wiring harness? The HID's aren't just plug and play unless you by the non OEM version.


as of today, i now have the high-line bcm installed. currently attempting to code it for everything to work:banghead:


----------



## Iamp1glet (Sep 7, 2013)

*WinPower Lights*

Hi All,

Well I bought the WinPower lights for my 2013.5 Beetle and they were Plug and Play . I did not have to unplug the connector that was posted as a warning. All I need to do now is check the level.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is there a gap like others mentioned?

Where did you source them?


----------



## Iamp1glet (Sep 7, 2013)

*Gap*

I do not have much of a gap. I am fine with how they fit. Taking off the left one was a pain with the way the electrical harness is connected. I bought them from Win Power International Technology.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

hi all!

if you have any gap it is very simple to "center" the headlight or change its position.

You can find instructions in ELSA WIN manual.





































You just need to locate a plastic panel and then you can correct the position of the headlight 

Very simple to do


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

zetagemini said:


> hi all!
> 
> if you have any gap it is very simple to "center" the headlight or change its position.
> 
> ...


There is an easier way than that, don't those headlights have the dials that you can hit from the inside of the engine bay? The halogen ones do.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

drtechy no i mean the position OF the headlight itself inside the holes NOT the light beam or light range.

this is to phisically make it fit and "center" without gaps.

in this way you are adjusting the support on which the headlight is fixed


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

zetagemini said:


> drtechy no i mean the position OF the headlight itself inside the holes NOT the light beam or light range.
> 
> this is to phisically make it fit and "center" without gaps.


Ohhhh, gotcha, didn't even think about that lol! Sorry for the interruption, carry on!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Nice find zetagemini! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

Can anyone post more photos of the aftermarket lights?


----------



## jhedrick (Aug 28, 2013)

can anyone post a part number for the high-line bcm? the originla part number i had in the car is 5C0-937-087E. the one that OEMplus sent me is 7H0-937-088C-Z0F. the new bcm will not allow me to even power the car up at this point. the bcm can not be coded to the car due to not being able to power up the car... Any tricks? Any ideas?:banghead:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jhedrick said:


> can anyone post a part number for the high-line bcm? the originla part number i had in the car is 5C0-937-087E. the one that OEMplus sent me is 7H0-937-088C-Z0F. the new bcm will not allow me to even power the car up at this point. the bcm can not be coded to the car due to not being able to power up the car... Any tricks? Any ideas?:banghead:


Oh Man,... Sorry. I just tossed all my paperwork. I had all the notes/schematics, etc. 

Can't you just research that OEM VW parts site. I believe posted in this thread.


----------



## ultrahuck (Aug 28, 2013)

*Winpower lights adjustment*

Just realize that the top wheel for the UP/ DOWN adjustment is a direct drive - you will see movement in the light beam with about one full revolution of the wheel. The bottom wheel for the LEFT/RIGHT movement of the beam needs about FIVE revolutions of the wheel to move the beam an equivalent amount left or right. 

From 25' away from a wall, I found that the top of the light beam was good at about 38" high on the wall. When I got the lights they were pointing way high and blinding oncoming cars. When I brought them down to about 38" that seemed much better, no complaints from oncoming traffic. The closest I could get the beams away from each other was about 68" on the wall and that also seemed to be ok. Takes a bit of fiddling but you will get it.

The lights are well made and worth the uneasiness of paying with Paypal and hoping they show up. Mark at Winpower was very good with emails and communication, aside from some language barrier glitches.


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

Would love some more close up photos of these lights. I am really interested but still not sure....


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

jhedrick said:


> can anyone post a part number for the high-line bcm? the originla part number i had in the car is 5C0-937-087E. the one that OEMplus sent me is 7H0-937-088C-Z0F. the new bcm will not allow me to even power the car up at this point. the bcm can not be coded to the car due to not being able to power up the car... Any tricks? Any ideas?:banghead:


Address 09 Cent. Elec.
Part No SW: 6R0 937 088 G

You'll need to run two leads from CECM plug B pins to each of the headlamp side of the #10 pin of the Kufatec adapter. Make sure you disconnect the OE side of the #10 wire.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Address 09 Cent. Elec.
> Part No SW: 6R0 937 088 G
> 
> You'll need to run two leads from CECM plug B pins to each of the headlamp side of the #10 pin of the Kufatec adapter. Make sure you disconnect the OE side of the #10 wire.


....Oops, connector B, pins 5&6....


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

Has any one had any luck coding the modules? I installed everything today and tried to code it with the instructions from Kufatec, but I have no LED DRL, no High Beam and the Xenon module must not be coded correctly because it gives me a message error when I try to run basic settings.

Your help and coding for your CECM and Xenon Module would be much appreciated! I would be happy to share the instructions that I have if anyone wants.


----------



## Iamp1glet (Sep 7, 2013)

*Close up pics*

I will try to remember sometime this wee to take out my good camera and post some close up pics of the WinPower headlights.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi all!


I found a used XENON Headlight and I bought the adapter from Kufatec.

As said previously, in european Beetle you have the manual AFS (you can adjust light beam up and down from inside the car)

New M.Y. 2014 Beetle doesn't have any more the auto-levelling but only manual-levelling.

Question is: with the kufatec adapter will I be able to use the manual levelling?

The original halogen connector has 8 pins.

The Xenon lamps have 10 pins

The adapter from Kufatec has 6 pins, 2 of them must be connected directly to the Central control unit, in position B5 and B6.

I have ElsaWin but I cannot understand where to find the pinout diagram of the headlights...

My goal is to use original Xenon headlights with manual levelling...

Maybe someone can help me?


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

Does anybody interested in make a group buy to buy headlights from wplamps (winpower - Mark)?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

murillochaves said:


> Does anybody interested in make a group buy to buy headlights from wplamps (winpower - Mark)?


See this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6814762-Group-Buy-Replica-HID-Beetle-Headlights!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

murillochaves said:


> Does anybody interested in make a group buy to buy headlights from wplamps (winpower - Mark)?


Join us on the list by sending e-mail to: [email protected]
Give him contact info and he will get back to you and the rest of us, once he reaches 10 customers.
If everyone who said their interested in being part of the 'Group Buy' has e-mailed him, you would bring
the current total to '5'. Another '5' and we can get him to place the order. He is hoping to get 10 by the
end of November.


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

thanks.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Once Ed in Canada get's 5 more who are 'in' for the 'group buy', we can E-mail payment to him using
PayPal and sending it to his Email address: [email protected] - With Pay Pal we would all have
complete buyer protection.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Address 09 Cent. Elec.
> Part No SW: 6R0 937 088 G
> 
> You'll need to run two leads from CECM plug B pins to each of the headlamp side of the #10 pin of the Kufatec adapter. Make sure you disconnect the OE side of the #10 wire.


what do you mean with "Make sure you disconnect the OE side of the #10 wire" ?

Is it possible to avoid connecting directly to the CECM?

Is it possible to adapt the kufatec adapter to use the existing connector?

I tried to find the pinout of halogen and xenon headlights on elsawin with no luck... maybe someone has the correct pinout?

Pin B5 and B6 on the CECM are empty or are they connected? Because if they are connected it would be better to use the existing halogen connector


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

zetagemini said:


> what do you mean with "Make sure you disconnect the OE side of the #10 wire" ?
> 
> Is it possible to avoid connecting directly to the CECM?
> 
> ...


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes but I don't want the auto-level

Beetles comes now out from factory with manual leveling, as D8S lamps are 2000 lumen and european law says this don't need auto-level  

Even if you look in ETKA, the new Bi-Xenon part nr are 5C1 941 031D and 5C1 941 032D

This new part number includes also

If you look in ETKA you will see Bi-Xenon ending with D have the same motor as the halogen headlights.

With motor, i mean the motor using to lower or lift the light beam.

So, the pin for the light beam level are now three as in halogen headlights.

To go back on what you said:

My Kufatec adapter have already two cables that must be connected to CECM B5 and B6. So you mean, this cables are for the LED DRL?

New Bi-Xenon Headlights with that ends with "D" have the same motor for range control as halogen headlights (part nr *5C5941295*) plus they have this new power module for *day driving lights part nr 4H0907472F*

I suspect this power module is made so that you can attach it directly to factory 8 pin connector without the need to connect it to the CECM.

I will try to see if someone can give me a VIN nr of a 2014 european beetle so that I can investigate on it.

Thanks for your help!

Now I will need to see if the halogen range control motor will fit the Bi-Xenon headlight i have found with part nr ending with "C".


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

*Winpower Headlights*

Today I received my Winpower LED headlights. Because they are "plug-n-play" I installed them in about 10 minutes. 

However, no DRL. I suspect to make the DRLs work, modifications are necessary to the wiring harness. Instructions did come with the lights with pictures showing additional wiring but they are printed in Chinese so I can't tell you what they say.

I have a Chinese friend who can translate the instructions tomorrow. Will report back then.

The low and high beam xenons work fine. And the LEDs do come on when the headlights are turned on, so I know the LEDs work but not as DRLs.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

MorboX said:


> Today I received my Winpower LED headlights. Because they are "plug-n-play" I installed them in about 10 minutes.
> 
> However, no DRL. I suspect to make the DRLs work, modifications are necessary to the wiring harness. Instructions did come with the lights with pictures showing additional wiring but they are printed in Chinese so I can't tell you what they say.
> 
> ...


If you have 8 pins on the original connector then you have to disconnect a cable inside the headlight.

A few pages ago there are the instructions.

Your standard halogen light work as DRL?


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

*Winpower Headlights*

Yes, my halogens worked at DRLs. I'll go back to find the instructions to disconnect the wires inside the headlight. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

MorboX said:


> Yes, my halogens worked at DRLs. I'll go back to find the instructions to disconnect the wires inside the headlight. Thanks for the tip.


From what I remember it's a black wire with a connector. Just disconnect it


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

zetagemini said:


> From what I remember it's a black wire with a connector. Just disconnect it


Win Power shows the plug in, which I assume is from the TB, appearing to have 5 connector points
on one level, with another 5 below the first level. They mentioned that either 7 or 8 are active in the
OEM plug and if you have '5 on top and 2 on the bottom' for a total of 7, leave the connections as they are
and you will have DRL's active. However, if you have 8 connection points '5 on top and 3 on the bottom row',
then 1 of them needs to be disconnected. I assume it is the one 'furthest to the right, on the lower level?'

I couldn't get the Win Power info page to give me the complete page of detail, for it freezes up every time I
reach their site at www.wpdrl.com/Shownew.aspx?id=276

Is the above information accurate?


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

Let me start with the basics. 

My car is a 2013 TDI Beetle with NAV and Sunroof. 

The OEM halogen headlights that came standard have only 5 pins on the headlight and wiring harness connector (there are 10 slots but only 5 are used).

The Winpower website includes a caution about 8 pin connectors but that is not relevant to my situation (i.e., I do not need to go inside the headlight housing and disconnect the black wire).

After installing the Winpower headlights I have xenon low and high beams, and the LEDs light up with the headlights on. However, I do not have DRLs (DRLs were working with OEM headlights).

The only instructions included with the headlights were in Chinese. I had these translated by a native speaking Chinese friend. She said the instructions include directions on modifying the harness to include an additional wire to operate DRLs (I will post images of the original instructions with translations when I get home). No wiring was included in my package (I will be contacting Mark about the additional wiring).

It appears that "plug-n-play" is not quite accurate if you include DRL functionality.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I wrote to [email protected] and he said he'd get back to me. Since he did install a set in a TB,
I hope he can give us helpful info.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

MorboX said:


> Let me start with the basics.
> 
> My car is a 2013 TDI Beetle with NAV and Sunroof.
> 
> ...


Can you send me a picture of the connector?

I can say you 100% it is because in the U.S.A. you don't have the manual range control (to adjust the light range directly from the car)

So in your case, you should have 8 pins (3 are for the motor of range control) but you have 5. So I suggest you disconnect the black wire inside the headlights.

I did not receive any additional wiring. You don't need that.


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

MorboX said:


> Let me start with the basics.
> 
> My car is a 2013 TDI Beetle with NAV and Sunroof.
> 
> ...


I can't figure out how to post images so you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Ed 'the lighting guy' in Canada got back to me with the following E-mail concerning the Win Power Replica
Headlights:
"If your Beetle has OEM Xenons, these lights will not work due to the different pin layout. 
If, however, your OEM lights have 7 pins in the plug, you are fine and need to do nothing.
If your car has 8 pins, disconnect the plug shown in the instructions or the lights will stay on
even if you shut off the engine.
There may be some coding you can do to solve this though, and I'm sure once these lights start
selling, private installers at 'Vortex' will figure it out."


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

MorboX said:


> I can't figure out how to post images so you'll just have to take my word for it.


In order to post pictures you have to use a 3rd party site such as Photobucket or host them yourself and then insert a link to it via the "Insert Image" icon when you're typing a reply to a message.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just heard back from Win Power and they repeated their easy set-up, but wanted to know how many
pins the plug in has on my 'base model' 2012 2.0 Turbo Beetle? Does anyone know?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Why not just take your headlight out and look, takes all of 3 seconds?

posted by tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Why not just take your headlight out and look, takes all of 3 seconds?
> 
> posted by tapatalk


Lazy.....that's all ! Actually, the car is at my friend's detail shop where he does my car for free, and
I would have to 'hoof' over to his place to do it.


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

*My Headlight Connectors*

Here are the images of the headlight connectors I have.

VW OEM










Winpower


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

*Winpower Instructions with Translation*

These are the instructions I received with my Winpower headlights. I sent an email to Mark asking about the instructions included with the headlights and the lack of DRL functionality. He responded by requesting a picture of my car's connector and the pin functions. I don't know what the pin functions are so I don't know how much help I'll be able to provide.

Page 1









Page 2









Page 3


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

*Winpower Headlight Connector Pin Functions*

This image was provided by Mark from Winpower. It appears my VW OEM has all of the same pins except for "Motor".


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My 5 pin set-up is just like yours, with 4 in the center top area and 1 in the bottom center area. I have
forwarded this info to Win Power since they asked how many pins I had. I'm hoping my set-up will allow
for a 'plug and play' that also allows the DRL's.


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

*DRLs Are Working*

The DRLs on my Winpower headlights are working.

When I installed the headlights I tested functionality. To test DRL functionality I put the car in Drive and set the parking brake -- no DRLs (I was alone when I was testing, that is why I set the parking brake). 

This morning as my wife drove away I could see the LED DRLs clearly lit (the headlights were off). It was the engagement of the parking brake that prevented the DRLs from coming on. After retesting with the car in Drive and the parking brake off, the DRLs worked.

My apologies to Winpower and everyone else.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MorboX said:


> The DRLs on my Winpower headlights are working.
> 
> When I installed the headlights I tested functionality. To test DRL functionality I put the car in Drive and set the parking brake -- no DRLs.
> 
> ...


Did you have to do anything other than just 'plug and play'? Also, I assume that comment from Win Power
about the lights staying on unless a wire was removed, didn't apply to you?


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

The Winpower headlights are "plug-n-play" for my car with the 5 pin connector. There was no other work necessary to make them function correctly. The instructions for disconnecting a wire did not apply to my situation.

I should also add that Winpower responded very quickly to my concerns. I've since informed them that I was the problem, not their product.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MorboX said:


> The Winpower headlights are "plug-n-play" for my car with the 5 pin connector. There was no other work necessary to make them function correctly. The instructions for disconnecting a wire did not apply to my situation.
> 
> I should also add that Winpower responded very quickly to my concerns. I've since informed them that I was the problem, not their product.


I'm glad I have the same 5 pin connector as you. Hope you noticed in the film Ed in Canada posted,
that it is a good idea to put a thin bead of clear silicone around the edge of the lights when you put them in,
and in this way avoid water getting inside the glass.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for your info ! Ordered a set and they state that delivery will be between Nov. 27 - Dec 11. The 
'delivered price' was stated as $780. I don't anticipate any additional charges with them coming from China.
Were your's delivered at the fixed price?


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

*Winpower Cost*

I paid $742, delivered.

The breakdown was:

Headlights $580
Shipping $135
PayPal Fee $27


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MorboX said:


> I paid $742, delivered.
> 
> The breakdown was:
> 
> ...


thanks for the info.


----------



## h2vdub (May 11, 2013)

just looked on ebay they have 2 more sets for 780 with free shipping...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

h2vdub said:


> just looked on ebay they have 2 more sets for 780 with free shipping...


They had 6 left when I ordered a set from them a few days ago.

Also just received E-mail from Win Power today (Wednesday) that the lights have shipped via FedEx. Glad
to see they also included a Tracking Number.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Win Power lights arrived today and just like Morbox said, the install is a simple one. You remove one 
screw on the side facing the engine (for each light) and disengage the plastic side-clip. After that, all
you need to do is swap out the OEM's and 'plug & play' to have full functions (DRL's, Main Beams, and
Brites).


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Win Power lights arrived today and just like Morbox said, the install is a simple one. You remove one
> screw on the side facing the engine (for each light) and disengage the plastic side-clip. After that, all
> you need to do is swap out the OEM's and 'plug & play' to have full functions (DRL's, Main Beams, and
> Brites).


Well... almost. You don't actually need to remove any screws, just turn it about a quarter turn to disengage the tab. 

 < I have a bra over my eyes!!!


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

I installed my winpower headlights today. I had to align the headlight like one guy posted here to minimize the gap. I will test the ilumination tonight.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

murillochaves said:


> I installed my winpower headlights today. I had to align the headlight like one guy posted here to minimize the gap. I will test the ilumination tonight.


Where exactly is the gap? My lights are centered properly, having had it done by my friend's 
body shop and don't remember seeing a gap anywhere on either side.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

I just installed the winpower lights but don't have drl. The LEDs only come on with headlights. I have the 5 pin plug. I don't have a euro switch though. Is a euro switch needed?
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MartyVT said:


> I just installed the winpower lights but don't have drl. The LEDs only come on with headlights. I have the 5 pin plug. I don't have a euro switch though. Is a euro switch needed?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


My 2012 Turbo Beetle's plug had an upper row of 4 centered connections, and 1 connection in the
center of the lower 'connection' row. That being said, all functions (including DRL's) work without
a problem. Didn't need any Euro switch.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

I got mine today from Winpower...easiest mod ever...took all of 3 minutes...everything was plug and play and works like it should...


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Stupid me, somehow the drl fuse was blown. New fuse and all is well. Love the lights.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Those Winpower lamps seem like a good deal for the price.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Those Winpower lamps seem like a good deal for the price.


Haven't heard any complaints from those who have installed them....me included!


----------



## vanagonman (Apr 21, 2008)

well ridgemanron i guess im the first to have a problem my ballast went out in one day they are sending a new one and i bought 2 more just because they are special to these lights will keep one in the trunk if it goes out in the future.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vanagonman said:


> well ridgemanron i guess im the first to have a problem my ballast went out in one day they are sending a new one and i bought 2 more just because they are special to these lights will keep one in the trunk if it goes out in the future.


I assume it was an easy fix, and hopefully it is an isolated case. Good idea to have replacement ballasts
in the trunk, just the same.


----------



## vanagonman (Apr 21, 2008)

yes tested with the other ballast and all was good just hate the idea of waiting 2 weeks for the replacement because its the wifes car but the lights look and fit good


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vanagonman said:


> yes tested with the other ballast and all was good just hate the idea of waiting 2 weeks for the replacement because its the wifes car but the lights look and fit good


How much did it cost for each ballast from Win Power?


----------



## vanagonman (Apr 21, 2008)

They were $50 each and just found out it shipped With 3 day air so I should have by Friday
That shows you these guys stand behind there stuff
Yeah the wife did not want me to get them because we just got her car (2013 beetle vert turbo full loaded) but I told her
They have a 1 year warranty and she was cool with it
Just don't under stand why VW of America does not get on the ball With all the goods the euro cars get just like the tail lights
My goodness put the amber turn in them I had to goto oem plus and order those just for peace of mind just like I had to do for her 2009 GLI


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vanagonman said:


> They were $50 each and just found out it shipped With 3 day air so I should have by Friday
> That shows you these guys stand behind there stuff
> Yeah the wife did not want me to get them because we just got her car (2013 beetle vert turbo full loaded) but I told her
> They have a 1 year warranty and she was cool with it
> ...


It's good to now that Win Power can ship so quickly with regard to replacement parts.
Thanks for the info. P.S - Have never been able to understand VW's unwillingness to make more
items available to us in the U.S.. I'm still 'p....d' off that we can't have the Scirocco here. They
can still keep all the Golf models and just replace the 2 door version with the stylish Scirocco,
which is what the N.A. President Jonathan Browning has been lobbying for.....with no success.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry people but I'm totally unsatisfied with the WinPower Beetle Headlights and also with poor support from Amy at WinPower...

In the first pair of headlight I was unable to use the screws to lower or higher the lightbeam...

So I decided to buy a secon pair and this is the result:










As you can see the left headlight is defect...

And they don't want to replace it... They want me to send back the broken headlight before I get a new one... And obviously they don't want to pick it up with their express courier... I told them I can pay shipping if they pick up with their express courier... they told me it is not possible...

So if you buy WinPower headlights and something goes wrong... well you can forget to have a working product or your money back...


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

the beet said:


> Those Winpower lamps seem like a good deal for the price.


It's crap, cheap like any other chinese replica...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've said it before I'll say it again, retrofit > cheap Chinese knockoffs

posted using tapatalk


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

hi all! as I wrote in the other discussion i solved the problem.

I adjusted the height of the headlights and now they are ok.

Now I have a question about "left and right" alignment.

In the instructions, based on the right headlight, they write that if I rotate the screw right the lightbeam will go right, if I rotate left the lightbeam will go left.

Facing the left headlight how should it be done?

In which direction do I have to rotate the screw to move the lightbeam on the right?

To adjust the lightbeam up and down is the same on both headlights. I was just wondering if, in the case of lightbeam direction it is the opposite on each headlight.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

brycecube said:


> if you want to send me back the one side i will gladly replace the connector. don't know how that happened sorry. that wont cause the strobing. you need to 0 out byte 16 and 21.


Finally installed the headlights, and the LEDs are still strobing. LCode 2's byte 16 and 21 are 0s. In addition, the inner led near the projector on the driver side is lit, but on the passenger side is not. These are a totally different set of headlights, so it is either the harness or coding... 

Brycecube, check your email, please.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Ordered mine TODAY!!! Looking forward to getting them installed and thanks everyone (I contacted via pm) for the info and great reviews. Let the mods begin!!


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Winpower lights*

I just saw these advertised, I was just wondering how difficult they would be to install on my 2.5 2012 beetle, Love the look, but just wondering how much work is involved in installing them? thanks


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I just saw these advertised, I was just wondering how difficult they would be to install on my 2.5 2012 beetle, Love the look, but just wondering how much work is involved in installing them? thanks


From what I've heard John, they should be relatively easy. I have the OEM. But the process should be simple and similar. Open hood. Quarter-turn of screw on each headlamp assembly releases. Then simply disconnect the harness and plug into the new lamps. Reverse procedure. 

OEM procedure for those without the proper harness, BCM, etc. is a little more involved.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jpitzer4 said:


> I just saw these advertised, I was just wondering how difficult they would be to install on my 2.5 2012 beetle, Love the look, but just wondering how much work is involved in installing them? thanks


If they are the same OEM ones I had on my 2012 Turbo Beetle....and they should be. All that is needed to install
them is for you to loosen the small screw on the inside of the light, unclip the black plastic fastener, and slide the
light out from the front. All that would then be left to do is for you to unplug your harness from the OEM one and 
plug it into the Win Power light. From what I remember, the plug connects via a five prong set-up that had 4 prongs
in the center of the upper row.......and 1 prong in the center of the second 'lower' row.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

jpitzer4 said:


> I just saw these advertised, I was just wondering how difficult they would be to install on my 2.5 2012 beetle, Love the look, but just wondering how much work is involved in installing them? thanks


Also search youtube and there are a couple of videos that walk you throught the install.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*thanks*



vwdeluxe said:


> Also search youtube and there are a couple of videos that walk you throught the install.


I just ordered them, hopefully they install as easy as it shows on youtube.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

jpitzer4 said:


> I just ordered them, hopefully they install as easy as it shows on youtube.


Mine are scheduled to arrive next week. I certainly hope the install and adjustments are as easy as the YouTube video suggests.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

With all these halogens being swapped out, is there a aiming guide specific to the 12+ beetle. Our Vortex siblings have posted basic guidelines for Xenon aiming, but can't find specifics for our body type. Has anyone had the opportunity to see the OE aiming guide?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

KCXTWO said:


> With all these halogens being swapped out, is there a aiming guide specific to the 12+ beetle. Our Vortex siblings have posted basic guidelines for Xenon aiming, but can't find specifics for our body type. Has anyone had the opportunity to see the OE aiming guide?


Typically you want a 2" drop of the beam at 25 feet. Then the distance between the center of each beam at 25 feet should be equal to the distance between the headlamps. Again this is just the generic way to align any headlights


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

*WinPower LED/Xenon headlamp retrofit*

Ordered Friday and arrived today. Amazingly fast. Installed in about 3-5 minutes tops. They look amazing, seem pretty well constructed and no fitment or operating issues. I drove home from work with them and they seemed fine, although they may need to be aimed a bit lower. Although no oncoming traffic ever flashed their brights at me, the cutoff of the beam seems kind of high to me compared to my BMW. I have noticed the slightest "jiggle" with the left lamp, so I will check that and hopefully address that tomorrow during the adjustment process.

Oh, and the 18" Twisters arrived as well. It's like Christmas all over again!

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*New winpower lights*

I installed my new lights today, went pretty smooth. I do have one concern, it is when I turn on the high beams, they do not extinguish until i physically turn the the light switch off, then everything works correctly, until i turn the high beams back on, I never use the high beams, , so I don't know if this is normal? any help would be appreciated! BTW i have fog lights on my 2012 beetle if that is a question.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jpitzer4 said:


> I installed my new lights today, went pretty smooth. I do have one concern, it is when I turn on the high beams, they do not extinguish until i physically turn the the light switch off, then everything works correctly, until i turn the high beams back on, I never use the high beams, , so I don't know if this is normal? any help would be appreciated! BTW i have fog lights on my 2012 beetle if that is a question.


I don't have fog lights on my 2012 Turbo Beetle but did install the Win Power headlights. High beams work just
as they did before with regard to 'on' and 'off'.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

What? All turbos have fog lights no? I have a base turbo and I have them

posted using tapatalk


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*new lights*



jpitzer4 said:


> I installed my new lights today, went pretty smooth. I do have one concern, it is when I turn on the high beams, they do not extinguish until i physically turn the the light switch off, then everything works correctly, until i turn the high beams back on, I never use the high beams, , so I don't know if this is normal? any help would be appreciated! BTW i have fog lights on my 2012 beetle if that is a question.


Well, just went to work, now they are working correctly, don't know unless the outer in the car had to recognize these lights, have no idea.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Oops! Never realized I had fog lights on my TB. Have to read the whole manual one of these days.
Oh well, it's only been coming up to 2 years that I've had the car.


----------



## albertini.da (May 18, 2014)

Hi all !

I'm new to this forum and I'm searching some info to make xenon headlights work on my EU Beetle.

Does anyone know any info about bryce and his adapters ?
It seems to me that with these adapters there is no need to change the central unit ..


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I've said it before I'll say it again, retrofit > cheap Chinese knockoffs
> 
> posted using tapatalk


:thumbup::wave::thumbup:opcorn::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::vampire::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vanagonman (Apr 21, 2008)

*help*

brycecube i need you help please email me or PM
thanks will


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vanagonman said:


> brycecube i need you help please email me or PM
> thanks will


im not really interested in doing any work on hid's i sent you a pm what do you need?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I bought a pair of used Winpower xenon lights and whenever I turn them on they're always on high beams. I don't have fog lamps and no euro switch. I'm stomped. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vincenzo said:


> I bought a pair of used Winpower xenon lights and whenever I turn them on they're always on high beams. I don't have fog lamps and no euro switch. I'm stomped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see the dash indicator on but i dont see the xenon lamp working have you checked the bulbs?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The xenon lamps are working and they do seem to be on high. I took a peek at one of the bi-xenon bulbs. I don't really know what to look for. With the switch off I can flash the brights and when I switch it on the brights come on as well. Not having the euro switch should matter, no?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vincenzo said:


> The xenon lamps are working and they do seem to be on high. I took a peak at one of the bi-xenon bulbs. I don't really know what to look for. With the switch off I can flash the brights and when I switch it on the brights come on as well. Not having the euro switch should matter, no?


i dont think so but i really only have experience with the factory retro fit. you might want to read through and ask some of the guys that have those lights.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> The xenon lamps are working and they do seem to be on high. I took a peek at one of the bi-xenon bulbs. I don't really know what to look for. With the switch off I can flash the brights and when I switch it on the brights come on as well. Not having the euro switch should matter, no?


Pulling the switch upward activates the lower fog lamps. The brite light stalk should intensify the light
beams coming out of the larger of the two round bulbs in the casing. With the switch 'clicked' all the
way to the right, you should have your large bulbs giving off 'non brite' light. The 'always on' DRL's
(Daytime Running Lights) should be what is coming out of the smaller round bulbs in the casing. I
assume your LED's are also functioning without a problem.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I actually don't have fog lamps and the LED DRLs are working just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought it was confirmed that all 2012 Beetle had fog lamps? With regard to Winpower, is there 
any way you can get the original purchaser to send off a message to Winpower, stating the specifics
of your problem? If not, I would open up the back of the pod and check that all connections are
making contact properly. I'm assuming you've also checked to see that all fuses are good. When
I experienced my 'one high-beam' problem it was only on the driver's side. If you are experiencing
the same problem on both pods, then I would think it is a relay problem of some kind that would
affect power going to both the left and right headlights.

In addition. After you open the pod and release the two silver clips that hold the harness connecting
the the bulb that is housed in the larger of the two lights in the casings, you will note that it is possible
to detach the connecting wire from the retangular plug. Now you will have in your hand the forward part 
of the harness, attached to a long 'slim' bulb that is housd by a round 'attached' socket. You can then 
have it tested for power by connecting the wire end to a battery, making sure you've also got a 'ground'
connection. When you have the harness/bulb in your hands there is a little white tag that the originally
sold Winpower lights listed as 4300K. They are not as bright as the 5000K bulb/harness connectors they
put in their lights now. If you do need to change the bulb/harness, you can find replacements (not from
Winpower) sold on Ebay. They will be listed as 35W in the Bi-Xenon/DRL ads and are easy 'snap in'
replacements for the originals. It is recommended you change both sides and usually they are offered in
a set of two, allowing a full change over for both lights. Don't leave one as a 4300K with the other as a
5000K, for you would then have bright white light beam coming from one side and a less bright 'yellowish'
one on the other.

P.S. - You can see the exact bulb/harness set up that fits perfectly in the Winpower units by going to
Ebay # 181503015759 - HID D2H 35W Xenon Bulb Lamp Global Ceramic Headlight - $29.98 + Free shipping.
When you scroll down the different bulbs offered, you will see that the 5000K are out of stock. The 
'originally' supplied 4300K are available and some Winpower owners have gone for the 6000K, which you
can see in the ad, gives of more light than my 5000K.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> I thought it was confirmed that all 2012 Beetle had fog lamps?


S/He may have a 2.5L or 1.8T model; base trim levels of these don't have fogs.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> S/He may have a 2.5L or 1.8T model; base trim levels of these don't have fogs.


He must have a 2.5 then, since he does list his car as a 2012 Beetle.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Found the E-mail address for this fellow Ed, who was offering the Winpower lights in a group buy.
Perhaps he can answer tech questions when Winpower won't. [email protected]


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks. I appreciate the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R32GUY (Mar 4, 2004)

*Help*

Hi, all need a bit of jelp please...

I did the retro fit on my RHD UK 2013 70s edition Beetle Cabriolet at the weekend. I used a Kufatec loom.

For some reason I can't seem to get the DRL / LED's to stay on with the main headlights, they go out. I followed the Kufatec coding but wondered if there is something specific I have missed?

I've seen other beetles with the BiXenons with their main lights and DRL's/Leds on so know this must be possible.

My coding is currently set as this, any advise / suggestions appreciated.
7CB8693808410C0092F81F916E0B84C5F882670F60851C41B20004000000

Thanks in advance, Guy:wave:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

R32GUY said:


> Hi, all need a bit of jelp please...
> 
> I did the retro fit on my RHD UK 2013 70s edition Beetle Cabriolet at the weekend. I used a Kufatec loom.
> 
> ...


mess around in bytes 12 through 19 i dont remember off the top of my head exactly where it is


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

brycecube said:


> mess around in bytes 12 through 19 i dont remember off the top of my head exactly where it is


If that's the Kufatec loom without significant modification, it won't work anyway...


----------



## 2014herbie (Nov 26, 2014)

*LOST*

I have been reading through the posts the last week and you folks easily know a lot more about this stuff than I do, please help. I purchased the winpower hid lights and my brights do not work and the DRLs on the drivers side goes out when I turn on the headlights. There was no adapters with the headlights when I received them. My original headlights had 5 pins in the plug and the new hid has 8 pins. I have read about the adapter and how it still is not a fix and additional work is required. I have no idea what a vagcom is to do the programming but my dealer said they will reprogram the controller for $140.00. I purchased on ebay and have buyer protection and have been thinking about sending them back since they are not "plug and play" as advertised, but I really want to make these work. Suggestions on plugs or should someone who know nothing about programming or wiring just give up?
thanks in advance for any help.
bg


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

That's weird. Mine are constantly stuck on bright. I'm guessing they need to be recoded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2014herbie (Nov 26, 2014)

*LOST*

Are you having yours reprogrammed or just driving around with them on bright? Can we do the reprogram ourselves or does it take special equipment? The dealer said they would do it but it will cost 140.00.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

2014herbie said:


> Are you having yours reprogrammed or just driving around with them on bright? Can we do the reprogram ourselves or does it take special equipment? The dealer said they would do it but it will cost 140.00.


it doesnt sound like it is a programing issue. it sounds like the aftermarket lights are either defective or vw changed the headlight wiring. i know that VW has different versions of the oem hid headlight and the pin out in them is different. :beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just for general information, my 2012 Turbo Beetle accepted the Winpower lights
with no problem and they are definitely a simple 'plug and play' set-up. Anyone
who ordered directly from Winpower need only go back to your original E-bay ad,
or you can even plot in to one of their current E-bay ads, and send them off a 
message through the 'Ask A Question' section listed. Just make sure to mention
exactly what your problem is, with the amount of connectors on your OEM harness,
and they will get back to you with detailed info as to what you should do. 
Note: They won't respond with info if their records don't show you as a purchaser.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

brycecube said:


> it doesnt sound like it is a programing issue. it sounds like the aftermarket lights are either defective or vw changed the headlight wiring. i know that VW has different versions of the oem hid headlight and the pin out in them is different. :beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


oem hid head lights 

5C1 941 031/032 A
5C1 941 031/032 C 
5C1 941 031/032 E 

i know for a fact that the pin out in the "c" and "e" are different, so vw changed the headlight wiring...... coding wont help you :laugh::laugh::laugh::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire: BUY OEM VW PARTS!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

My beetle is a 2012 2.5 without fogs. Technically the lights should be plug and play. It did come from a turbo though. I've been planning on getting vag com so I can do more things myself. I'll scan it then. In the meantime I disconnected the bright harnesses so I can use them. I rarely use bright beams anyway. I'm usually mr. OEM for certain things but for the cost I bought these (they we're used) I was willing to try them. I have OEM HIDs on my GTI but the Beetle ones at the moment would've cost 4x more than what I paid for the winpower ones which actually look very OEM if I can just make them function properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vincenzo said:


> My beetle is a 2012 2.5 without fogs. Technically the lights should be plug and play. It did come from a turbo though. I've been planning on getting vag com so I can do more things myself. I'll scan it then. In the meantime I disconnected the bright harnesses so I can use them. I rarely use bright beams anyway. I'm usually mr. OEM for certain things but for the cost I bought these (they we're used) I was willing to try them. I have OEM HIDs on my GTI but the Beetle ones at the moment would've cost 4x more than what I paid for the winpower ones which actually look very OEM if I can just make them function properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have a 2012 2.5 as well but i went the oem route and spent the money. where in md are you?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm in the outskirts of Montgomery village.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vincenzo said:


> I'm in the outskirts of Montgomery village.


im probably within 10 min from you i can scan it if you need


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Cool. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vincenzo said:


> Cool. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sent you a pm with my contact info


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

Ive been in the market for these lights but after following these threads I am skeptical in executing a purchase.
Anyone out there installed the Winpower units on a 2014 Beetle with OEM halogen as stock?
Looking for plug and play success on a 2014 car.
Thanks,
Harry


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

DieslBug said:


> Ive been in the market for these lights but after following these threads I am skeptical in executing a purchase.
> Anyone out there installed the Winpower units on a 2014 Beetle with OEM halogen as stock?
> Looking for plug and play success on a 2014 car.
> Thanks,
> Harry


You should go to Ebay and find one of the WinPower ads for the 2012 + Beetles. You can then
send them a message in the 'Ask A Question' section, stating your specific year car and asking
them if they have the same simple 'plug and play' lights that are sold for the 2012 Beetles with
regard to your car.


----------



## 2014herbie (Nov 26, 2014)

*LOST*

what are the numbers you put on there and where should I look for them at?
thanks


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Simply go to www.ebay.com and once there, plot in Item # 151157923007 . If need be, you can 
scroll down to the bottom of the page and activate the 'Ask A Question' listing. I did notice that
the ad does state that the lights do fit ALL Beetles for 2012, 2013, and 2014 so there shouldn't
be a problem. I can attest to the fact that with regard to my 2012 Turbo, the install was a simple
'one plug and play' set-up that required only the loosening of one screw on the light pod which then
slides the red clip open. The whole light then slides out forward with you only having to disengage the 
plug on the back of it, install the plug onto the Winpower headlight, slide it back into the cavity, and
tighten the screw on the side of the pod which activates the little red clip that automatically goes back
into place, locking the pod securely. Nothing could be simpler.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Simply go to www.ebay.com and once there, plot in Item # 151157923007 . If need be, you can
> scroll down to the bottom of the page and activate the 'Ask A Question' listing. I did notice that
> the ad does state that the lights do fit ALL Beetles for 2012, 2013, and 2014 so there shouldn't
> be a problem. I can attest to the fact that with regard to my 2012 Turbo, the install was a simple
> ...



not to be rude but that is only $172.00 cheaper than i got my VW FACTORY lights for LMMFAO :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: why waste the money on cheep knockoffs????? buy vw figure out the wiring... its not that hard!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Where did you get OEM ones for $900?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vincenzo said:


> Where did you get OEM ones for $900?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a guy on ebay came from the factory on mexico i made him an offer and he took it


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Most people would need professional help and that means labor cost. The WinPower lights are
excellent quality and I don't really see what the OEM ones have over them, other than they
are slapped with a tag that says VW. WinPower is part of a large Chinese conglomerate and
undoubtedly supply many world-wide companies. I've always found that getting electrical work
done can be quite pricey but to each his own. I am curious to know who exactly makes VW's
headlights? If I remember correctly, the sun roofs are actually the same offered by a company
called Webasco who undoubtedly supplies VW. There was a chart showing the Beetle, part by part,
and the the amount of outside suppliers from around the world were numerous, to say the least.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Most people would need professional help and that means labor cost. The WinPower lights are
> excellent quality and I don't really see what the OEM ones have over them, other than they
> are slapped with a tag that says VW. WinPower is part of a large Chinese conglomerate and
> undoubtedly supply many world-wide companies. I've always found that getting electrical work
> ...



no doubt electrical work can be expensive and some ppl would need to pay. if so buy the Chinese knockoffs. 

"I don't really see what the OEM ones have over them, other than they are slapped with a tag that says VW" i would assume that you work for WinPower if you dont know the difference, but go look at the 2 side by side then you will see.... noticeable difference from just the outside. thats not including the convoluted wiring to the bulb i saw in the pictures on ebay. 

vw gets parts made from suppliers all over the world but they are all made to vw spec... the winpower is not! hella makes the head lights for vw and have been making them for vw since the 60's if not longer.. :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::


P.S. my lights have a vw sign and vw part number formed into the plastic not just a sticker lol 
D:beer:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Most people would need professional help and that means labor cost. The WinPower lights are
> excellent quality and I don't really see what the OEM ones have over them, other than they
> are slapped with a tag that says VW. WinPower is part of a large Chinese conglomerate and
> undoubtedly supply many world-wide companies. I've always found that getting electrical work
> ...


Made for VW by a company in Japan, or at least the ballasts are...


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> Made for VW by a company in Japan, or at least the ballasts are...


mitsubishi makes the ballast pr# 8k0941597f 

hella makes the head light i posted the prt#'s the other day :beer::beer::beer:eace::vampire:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry but I don't see the non-attractiveness you mention. What I do see is a headlight that performs
exactly like VW's......unless the VW's have some kind of special features that I'm not aware of? In 
addition to having no problems with the WinPower's, for much less money when you start adding 
VW's price, tax, and that expensive electrical labor, but maybe VW uses some special plastic in their
molding process. Also, my Golf R wheels are not VW's either and I 've parked them next to those on
a Golf R with no difference to write home about. By the way, those 4 wheels ran me $600. VW's
were three to four times that price and, again, I don't see how that price is justified. We are talking VW
here.....and not Porsche, right?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Sorry but I don't see the non-attractiveness you mention. What I do see is a headlight that performs
> exactly like VW's......unless the VW's have some kind of special features that I'm not aware of? In
> addition to having no problems with the WinPower's, for much less money when you start adding
> VW's price, tax, and that expensive electrical labor, but maybe VW uses some special plastic in their
> ...



lol well in that you are 100% wrong!!!!! they do not preform exactly like vw. yes vw does have a special feature built into the lights that the winpower does not. the auto leveling feature. in actuality by installing the winpower head lights in in a US car you break a federal law. but i can care less. just saying you are incorect.... 

the vw headlights have motors built in to adjust the light to the ride height of the car, the eu you do it manually but it still uses the motors built into the light that winpower does not have....... as well as the vw lights are DOT certified are ur winpower lights DOT certified? i doubt it... also i could care less. just saying you are incorect....

ive worked on cars for almost 30 years and i get trying to save a dollar or 2, i can tell you i have seen lots of issues with "aftermarket" parts i sold and installed them for years. but certain things you just shouldn't mess with. maybe you'll get it one day and maybe you wont, again i could care less... 
and yes we are talking about vw's not porsche, see the difference is i love all 6 of my vw's and treat them better than any porsche. from what i have read in what i quoted from you, if you had a porsche you would probably put cheep Chinese knockoff parts in it too so what would it matter????? if you dont get it you just dont get it. 

but again you are completely incorrect!!!! the winpower lights do not preform exactly like the factory VW lights and for a $200.00 price difference i see it as a no brainier... :beer::heart::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I agree with brycecube. I would've gone OEM like I did with my GTI but finding one for $1k or less that didn't have some sort of damage to it was nearly impossible. You had a good find. Honestly I didn't like the fact that I was buying aftermarket parts that came directly from China but I saw a post by a Vortexer who was selling them for $550 shipped with a Euro switch. I thought it was worth a try. In terms of overall appearance I'm happy with them and I'm a picky guy. People actually think they are OEMs. I'm just hoping to solve the bright beam issue eventually. For me it came down to what I was willing to spend. And I tend to spend less on the daily driver. In addition I treat my VWs much better than some Porsche owners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My lights illuminate the roadway excellently. If I want even more intensity, I can upgrade to different
bulbs. Don't want to burst your bubble but I, and most other people, aren't driving on roads where
a leveling feature is of vital importance. Also, you throw around the amount of $200 but you know that
the cost after purchase and installation far exceeds that. Sure, guys like you want to earn the high labor
required for installation and those who are able...or want to pay it, should go ahead and do it so you can
pad that bank account of your's. My Winpower lights have more than enough 'light change' features for
driving and I commend Winpower for making their lights such a simple installation. Hmmm! You're not
telling me that VW and Hella couldn't have offered a simple 'plug and play' if they wanted to, are you?
Of course not, but VW lives for labor charges and that's why they don't emulate Winpower's easy
'plug and play' install. If I were an electrician like you are, I would also knock anything that interferred 
with my being able to run up the hourly charges for skilled electrical work. My aftermarket lights and 
wheels have saved me substantial money and having experienced no problems with either, as well as
many compliments I've received at car shows and on the street, including the sales people at my local
VW dealership, I'm more than satisfied. P.S. - There are many aftermarket parts out there that are,
in my opinion, better than VW's.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll agree with ridgemanron with saving a few bucks on occasion, but as brycecube pointed out, there's a time to do so and a time NOT to do so. 

I'll also agree that stock parts tend to be a bit overpriced, in general. And with a lot of parts, the extra money for them is justified. Take these lights for example. If what brycecube is saying is true and with the issues others are reporting on these Winpower lights, I would certainly avoid them. That's not to say I wouldn't use better bulbs if they existed, but for feature replacement like this, I too would stay with stock. 

While the rims ridgemanron used that were 1/4 to 1/3rd the price of stock, they may LOOK ok, but for that much difference in price you're no doubt losing quality in the process. I'm not saying that's wrong, just pointing out the reasoning for the prices.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vincenzo said:


> I agree with brycecube. I would've gone OEM like I did with my GTI but finding one for $1k or less that didn't have some sort of damage to it was nearly impossible. You had a good find. Honestly I didn't like the fact that I was buying aftermarket parts that came directly from China but I saw a post by a Vortexer who was selling them for $550 shipped with a Euro switch. I thought it was worth a try. In terms of overall appearance I'm happy with them and I'm a picky guy. People actually think they are OEMs. I'm just hoping to solve the bright beam issue eventually. For me it came down to what I was willing to spend. And I tend to spend less on the daily driver. In addition I treat my VWs much better than some Porsche owners.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
im right around the corner and am willing to take a look and help out just let me know!! 

:vampire::vampire::vampire::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> My lights illuminate the roadway excellently. If I want even more intensity, I can upgrade to different
> bulbs. Don't want to burst your bubble but I, and most other people, aren't driving on roads where
> a leveling feature is of vital importance. Also, you throw around the amount of $200 but you know that
> the cost after purchase and installation far exceeds that. Sure, guys like you want to earn the high labor
> ...


not saying that the lights dont work well for you i can do the same thing with my bulbs if i chose to. so to each there own. but just so you know i haven't worked on a car for money in 15 years, i dont work in the car or electrical industry at all!!! 

i dont have the auto leveling feature either what i was saying was you were 100% incorect the winpower preformed exactly the same as the favtory vw headlights. and you still are!!! it is a federal law that any car with hid lights must have the auto leveling. everyone that mods lights does it... so u didnt burst my bubble lmmfao!!! sorry! 

yes vw and hella could do it eazy but it is against the law so they wont!!!! 

glad you saved some cash and get compliments. the fact is i have factory **** and you dont! for $200.00 more..... 

everyone is entitled to there own opinion glad you have one! but again the fact is you are 100% wrong about them preforming exactly like the vw lights and i have factory **** $200.00 more..... 


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

GZB said:


> I'll agree with ridgemanron with saving a few bucks on occasion, but as brycecube pointed out, there's a time to do so and a time NOT to do so.
> 
> I'll also agree that stock parts tend to be a bit overpriced, in general. And with a lot of parts, the extra money for them is justified. Take these lights for example. If what brycecube is saying is true and with the issues others are reporting on these Winpower lights, I would certainly avoid them. That's not to say I wouldn't use better bulbs if they existed, but for feature replacement like this, I too would stay with stock.
> 
> While the rims ridgemanron used that were 1/4 to 1/3rd the price of stock, they may LOOK ok, but for that much difference in price you're no doubt losing quality in the process. I'm not saying that's wrong, just pointing out the reasoning for the prices.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

No one I have ever met in the past two years even knew my lights or wheels weren't
OEM, but one VW salesman did notice the wheels were darker gray than what VW offered.
I keep hearing this $200 difference in price for VW's lights, but in the real world when an electrical
novice like myself needs to use a pro electrician, I bet, when the smoke clears, I'd be looking at 
something near twice the price of what the Winpower lights ran me. All aspects of them work 
properly and have for two years. Could some people have problems with them? Sure! But that can
be said for anything. I can't say anything bad about Winpower, or OEM Wheels Plus for that matter.
Both companies, in my opinion, offer good products at a reasonable price point and I wouldn't
hesitate buying from either of them in the future. Also, I find that their customer service responses
are excellent.......providing you purchased the products directly from them.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

ridgemanron said:


> No one I have ever met in the past two years even knew my lights or wheels weren't
> OEM, but one VW salesman did notice the wheels were darker gray than what VW offered.


So it's only for looks then? I think we've established the quality (and by extension reliability) factor. 

Point being, just because something LOOKS ok, doesn't mean it's a quality product. We've all seen things that look cool but were junk products. 

To each his own. You get what you pay for. It's your car. Do what you want. Just don't try to fool others with the idea it's a quality product with a cheaper price tag. There's a reason quality and reliability costs more.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

GZB said:


> So it's only for looks then? I think we've established the quality (and by extension reliability) factor.
> 
> Point being, just because something LOOKS ok, doesn't mean it's a quality product. We've all seen things that look cool but were junk products.
> 
> To each his own. You get what you pay for. It's your car. Do what you want. Just don't try to fool others with the idea it's a quality product with a cheaper price tag. There's a reason quality and reliability costs more.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

right on i couldn't have said that better!!!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Over two years in the car! No problems whatsoever! When I upgraded to brighter bulbs
my mechanic said the guts' were very much like OEM ones and he's someone who has
repaired/replaced/reset connections etc.. in a slew of OEM headlights that stopped working
properly. Go and pay your double the price...or more.... if it makes you sleep better at night.
Winpower has, for years now, been selling these lights for many different cars, I find they stand
behind their product, always willing to help if help is asked for. Next you'll be telling me that the
crappy VW intake manifold is something to behold as well. Do you know how many of those 
'wonderfully made' VW manifolds have broken down?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Over two years in the car! No problems whatsoever! When I upgraded to brighter bulbs
> my mechanic said the guts' were very much like OEM ones and he's someone who has
> repaired/replaced/reset connections etc.. in a slew of OEM headlights that stopped working
> properly. Go and pay your double the price...or more.... if it makes you sleep better at night.
> ...



dude just stop!!!!

Obviously you are THE person that has no automotive skills and needs a cheap knockoff especially if you had your mechanic replace the bulbs. The insides are nowhere close to VW’s lights but go ahead and think that, I cant argue with stupid.. 

no one said the vw doesnt have issues with parts i.e. bad manifolds~ sH!t happens. 

enjoy your lights GO WINPOWER!!! hope they pay you well!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

IDK, maybe I became biased against the Winpowers when I started reading about all the issues with them and considered they are "supposed" to be plug and play. 
Granted, sometimes things go flaky and you have to troubleshoot. That can happen, but if you look at the threads on here about those that can't get them to work (they only work on high beams, they only work on low beams, only one side works, etc), it kind of sours you to spend your hard earned money for them. I for one don't like headaches. Especially ones I created for myself. I tend try and avoid those. If they work for you, great. It's just that it appears to be an exception, rather than the rule.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

GZB said:


> IDK, maybe I became biased against the Winpowers when I started reading about all the issues with them and considered they are "supposed" to be plug and play.
> Granted, sometimes things go flaky and you have to troubleshoot. That can happen, but if you look at the threads on here about those that can't get them to work (they only work on high beams, they only work on low beams, only one side works, etc), it kind of sours you to spend your hard earned money for them. I for one don't like headaches. Especially ones I created for myself. I tend try and avoid those. If they work for you, great. It's just that it appears to be an exception, rather than the rule.



all i have seen is issues as well. look at what ridgemoron post on and you can see issue after issue after issue. i have personally helped ppl put factory ones in to replace the crap winpower ones that they thought were good and turned out to be complete garbage.

but hey GO WINPOWER they are part of a "large Chinese conglomerate" LMMFAO!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::beer::beer::beer::vampire::vampire::wave::wave:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Knock it off guys. *This is the only warning I'm giving then I'm locking this up. *

You're all trying to prove you're right vs. the other person. Guess what? *You all are right. *Stop trying to cut the other person down for their choice. It looks like you're all trying to get the last word in and there's no need for it. You've all stated your cases, so let those reading this and spending their own money make up their minds for themselves.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

If anyone considers buying Winpower lights from someone else, know that they will not provide customer support if you have any issues. It's against their policy because they don't want to give out information to their competitors apparently. Honestly I wasn't really expecting great customer support from China.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I want to know why VW is always at the low end of the totem pole when it comes to 
customer satisfaction? Could it be that they have many more problems than just defective,
poorly made intake manifolds? Also, when you can show me how more expensive VW headlights 
are going to outperform my Winpower lights, with regard to what the main purpose of head lights
are supposed to do with regard to illumination of the roadway, do let me know. 
P.S. - By the way, the first time we heard about Winpower headlights was from a guy in Canada
who was a real electrician, not a self proclaimed one like you, and he found them to be of a 
quality construction. He tried to get us here at 'Vortex' to buy them from him in a 'group buy',
for less than the standard price. He even filmed a complete examination of the Winpower lights.
But you keep your head in the sand.... or in the VW pod, if that is preferred by you, for I'm sure
you have more 'hands on' knowledge about Winpower than he did. We are so lucky to have a
'genius' like you to tell us what we should and shouldn't buy. I'm sure my lights haven't worked
properly for the last two years........I just imagine they do.....so I should take them out, buy VW's lights,
and everything else needed to install them, then find a friendly electrician who can charge me the
'standard' exorbitant amount of money the job will call for. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Done.

It' sad that you guys couldn't stop your bickering; once again an informative thread has to be closed due to arguments.


----------

